# Trifecta tune group buy for 1.4T and 1.8 engines



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

I've been reading a lot of posts about the trifecta tune and am definitely interested! Any chance of getting another group buy setup for the near furture? I get paid the 15 th


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

TBH probably not any time soon but we can always check as we do have a ton of new people.


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

I'll keep my fingers crossed ! You guys all have me dying to get more and more of the stuff i want done done already.... did some plati dipping today, i'll get pics up tomorrow!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Trifecta tune group buy ?*

It's usually an annual event but even then I haven't seen the annual shark fin GB. If you don't want to wait a year, save up and buy the tune and borrow the cord until you get your own. Skip budget tunes, they aren't worth the hassle and have no support after instal. I would also swap out to a legit synthetic engine and trans oil once you get tuned. 

Tune is the biggest noticeable jump you will receive for the price paid compared to other mods. 

Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

yeah just buy the tune when you have the money, the last group by ended not long ago, my guess the next one would be near the end of the year IF at all.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Save your money or wait for the Black Friday event.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> Save your money or wait for the Black Friday event.


Guess that's when I will get my VG fin then. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

99_XC600 said:


> Save your money or wait for the Black Friday event.


I could be wrong, but I believe since they did the group buy for us, they said there would be no discount on the tunes for Black Friday this year.


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Id be down aswell.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Lets see if we can get a list going of how many peeps would be interested?

1. Mathew (handofgod)
2. Blue_RS
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Probably going to need 30 ppl again. That's my guess


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Probably going to need 30 ppl again. That's my guess
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Wikipedia


I agree, can't see it happening so close to the other group buy but good luck to you all!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah if it happens I won't be mad, what was the final number from the last one again? High 40's?


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## dashbash9787 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm in! :go:Missed the last one by just 2 days. :sad010: been waiting for another chance... hope this works *fingers crossed*


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

everyone add your name to the numbers list and lets see how many we can get....


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

The last number we had was 47. Which is a pretty high number of people. Best of luck assembling another group! I think the last one we had ended a month ago or so.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Trifecta tune group buy ?*



2013LT said:


> The last number we had was 47. Which is a pretty high number of people. Best of luck assembling another group! I think the last one we had ended a month ago or so.


We just got our tunes and cords a month ago. Longest anticipated wait ever after being the 1st few people in the door to buy. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I was the last. It came to Canada pretty quick though! I absolutely LOVE performance mode. I hope you guys get your group buy!


----------



## dashbash9787 (Jul 22, 2014)

dashbash9787 said:


> I'm in! :go:Missed the last one by just 2 days. :sad010: been waiting for another chance... hope this works *fingers crossed*


1. Mathew (handofgod)
2. Blue_RS
3. dashbash9787
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Why don't you just contact bad news racing and see if one will even be possible. No sense in getting names of x amount of people when the chances of one might not be good 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## stanski1 (May 20, 2014)

You can add me to the list also.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

dashbash9787 said:


> 1. Mathew (handofgod)
> 2. Blue_RS
> 3. dashbash9787
> 4. stanski1
> ...


You ever contact Jerry @ BNR about this?



stanski1 said:


> You can add me to the list also.


Welcome to the forums! We can't promise this GB will go through but the select-a-tune is worth it.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

What are the improvements in raw power this tune will put down? And what was the cost of the last group buy?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

billyhime said:


> What are the improvements in raw power this tune will put down? And what was the cost of the last group buy?


I haven't ran a back to back dyno on my car so I can't give you this info. Someone else can give you this.

Tune shipped _with cord included_ for 1.4 and 1.8 was $315 out the door to your door for the Group Buy. 

Trifecta Tune 2011-2014 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4L Turbo


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I haven't ran a back to back dyno on my car so I can't give you this info. Someone else can give you this.
> 
> Tune shipped _with cord included_ for 1.4 and 1.8 was $315 out the door to your door for the Group Buy.
> 
> Trifecta Tune 2011-2014 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4L Turbo


So with the select a tune I can set if I want it to just be stock, would like to keep that option for long drives for max fuel effiency. Also do we know how much the sport tune affects the mpg on the car. Once I get a number for power, Ill most likely want to be added to the list as well. Also from some of the reviews I was reading on the site, this tune can also increase the stock MPG?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

billyhime said:


> So with the select a tune I can set if I want it to just be stock, would like to keep that option for long drives for max fuel effiency. Also do we know how much the sport tune affects the mpg on the car. Once I get a number for power, Ill most likely want to be added to the list as well. Also from some of the reviews I was reading on the site, this tune can also increase the stock MPG?


IF you are 11-12 auto it's controlled by shifter. You would be in D range for eco(stock) mode and to the left (+/-) for the race mode. If you are 13-14 auto or 11-14 manual then it's controlled by the Cruise Control button(13-14 LS auto may need to contact BNR before they order). Cruise control light on(rocker switch pressed in) is eco(stock) mode and Cruise control light off (Rocker switch flush with rest of buttons) is race tune. 

Eco mode for me got me somewhat good numbers and race tune when I 1st got it got me horrible numbers(for obvious reasons) until I got used to where the tune started throwing power at me in the rev range. Another MPG factor is what octane are you intending to run with this tune?


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> IF you are 11-12 auto it's controlled by shifter. You would be in D range for eco(stock) mode and to the left (+/-) for the race mode. If you are 13-14 auto or 11-14 manual then it's controlled by the Cruise Control button(13-14 LS auto may need to contact BNR before they order). Cruise control light on(rocker switch pressed in) is eco(stock) mode and Cruise control light off (Rocker switch flush with rest of buttons) is race tune.
> 
> Eco mode for me got me somewhat good numbers and race tune when I 1st got it got me horrible numbers(for obvious reasons) until I got used to where the tune started throwing power at me in the rev range. Another MPG factor is what octane are you intending to run with this tune?


I have a 2012 auto cruze, I have always put 87 in it for the over 30,000 on it. Would it be safe for me to jump to a higher octane?


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

billyhime said:


> I have a 2012 auto cruze, I have always put 87 in it for the over 30,000 on it. Would it be safe for me to jump to a higher octane?


Not just safe, but very beneficial. You're engine will run much much better on 91/93 octane. You'll feel a power/smoothness (oh yeah college level English here ?) increase and most likely an mpg increase. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

au201 said:


> Not just safe, but very beneficial. You're engine will run much much better on 91/93 octane. You'll feel a power/smoothness (oh yeah college level English here ?) increase and most likely an mpg increase.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Well then I guess when my Cruze gets here from NC Friday ill have to start making the switch. Is it better for me to just run out the 87 I have in the tank then put 93 in there to fill it up or what? New to this, I only run 93 in my Mercedes SL


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes, my car wouldn't run well on 87 when it was brand new. I've been running 93 for the life of the car after a few tries to return to 87. You may also want to consider swapping out plugs and having them gapped .032 until you get a tune. The gap tuned will be .028 or you will have issues once you reach about 3k rpms in race mode. Let a few tanks of gas go by before you try and compare 87 over 91/93.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

*Trifecta tune group buy ?*



billyhime said:


> Well then I guess when my Cruze gets here from NC Friday ill have to start making the switch. Is it better for me to just run out the 87 I have in the tank then put 93 in there to fill it up or what? New to this, I only run 93 in my Mercedes SL


Yeah I would just use up whatever 87 is in there until you would normally fill up. Then run a few tanks of 93 before passing judgement on it. Although I notice an almost immediate improvement. In the colder months (depending on how cold it gets where you are), you may be able to get away with running 87 or 89 just fine. (That's what I've read here, haven't had my cruze for a winter yet...). But in hot weather 87 just kills it in my cruze, especially with A/C on. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I waited for the last tune. I already have a cable from my other car. I have a 2014 now, and wanted to get a new tune for this one. I paid $253 for the tune for my 2012. Thats what Im waiting for. Chances are, I won't be waiting a year, and Ill have to pay full price.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> I waited for the last tune. I already have a cable from my other car. I have a 2014 now, and wanted to get a new tune for this one. I paid $253 for the tune for my 2012. Thats what Im waiting for. Chances are, I won't be waiting a year, and Ill have to pay full price.


yeah if it was that cheap and I was around i would have jumped on it then at that price.



au201 said:


> Yeah I would just use up whatever 87 is in there until you would normally fill up. Then run a few tanks of 93 before passing judgement on it. Although I notice an almost immediate improvement. In the colder months (depending on how cold it gets where you are), you may be able to get away with running 87 or 89 just fine. (That's what I've read here, haven't had my cruze for a winter yet...). But in hot weather 87 just kills it in my cruze, especially with A/C on.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


87 untuned in the winter for me was still bad.


----------



## LT1VegaGT (Aug 21, 2014)

Throw me on the list, too... subscribed.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

I'm down if this goes through


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

please add your name to the number list everyone, i need numbers and names before i can put through a whole hearted request 

THANKS EVERYONE !


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

_1. Mathew (handofgod)_
_2. Blue_RS_
_3. dashbash9787_
_4. __stanski1_
_5. SitDownPro_
_6._
_7._
_8._
_9._
_10.


(Please copy this message and list, then add your user name)_


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Lets get this list filled up peeps ! Lets see if we can get our buying power together !


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

1. Mathew (handofgod)
2. Blue_RS
3. dashbash9787
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro
6. illroyale
7. LT1VegaGT 
8.
9.
10.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

1. Mathew (handofgod)
2. Blue_RS
3. dashbash9787
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro
6. illroyale
7. LT1VegaGT 
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9.
10.

Had to drop out of the last one, b/c funding issues, but I'm so in this time.

I'd maybe suggest everyone state what kinda Cruze they have as well and maybe Location.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

beautiful peeps lets keep going !


----------



## Robbyjarm (May 28, 2014)

1. Mathew (handofgod)
2. Blue_RS
3. dashbash9787
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro
6. illroyale
7. LT1VegaGT 
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&NRAI/Midwest)
10.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

1. Mathew (handofgod)
2. Blue_RS
3. dashbash9787
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro
6. illroyale
7. LT1VegaGT 
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&NRAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/ 1.4/ AT/ Upper Michigan)


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

1. Mathew (handofgod)
2. Blue_RS
3. dashbash9787
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro (2012/1.4T/AT/West Texas)
6. illroyale
7. LT1VegaGT 
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&NRAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/ 1.4/ AT/ Upper Michigan)


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Wicked guys.

The old thread had us put down what we had, so if the BNR folks reviewed the thread they had an idea of what they were going to be selling, so it's probably a good idea to keep that up.

Atleast we've hit ten now!


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

1. Mathew (handofgod)
2. Blue_RS
3. dashbash9787
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro (2012/1.4T/AT/West Texas)
6. illroyale (2014 RS/1.4T/AT/Colorado)
7. LT1VegaGT 
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&NRAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/ 1.4/ AT/ Upper Michigan)


----------



## dashbash9787 (Jul 22, 2014)

1. Mathew (handofgod)
2. Blue_RS
3. dashbash9787 (2014/1.4/AT/Ported Intake, Bypass Valve/Michigan)
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro (2012/1.4T/AT/West Texas)
6. illroyale (2014 RS/1.4T/AT/Colorado)
7. LT1VegaGT 
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&NRAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/ 1.4/ AT/ Upper Michigan)


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Hopefully this keeps rolling and get some more users!!!

handofgod have you reached out to BNR?


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

1. Mathew (handofgod)
2. Blue_RS
3. dashbash9787 (2014/1.4/AT/Ported Intake, Bypass Valve/Michigan)
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro (2012 RS/1.4T/AT/West Texas/ K&N filter, snorkle delete, iridium .33)
6. illroyale (2014 RS/1.4T/AT/Colorado)
7. LT1VegaGT 
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&NRAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/ 1.4/ AT/ Upper Michigan)
11.
12.
13.
14
15.
16
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27
28.
29.
30.


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

1. Mathew (handofgod)
2. Blue_RS
3. dashbash9787 (2014/1.4/AT/Ported Intake, Bypass Valve/Michigan)
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro (2012 RS/1.4T/AT/West Texas/ K&N filter, snorkle delete, iridium .33)
6. illroyale (2014 RS/1.4T/AT/Colorado)
7. LT1VegaGT 
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&NRAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/ 1.4/ AT/ Upper Michigan)
11. Nano-Skiff (2013 / 1.4 ECO / MT / TEXAS
12.
13.
14
15.
16
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27
28.
29.
30.


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

Come on guys, let's get this thing rolling! Bump.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

i have sent a message to Jerry @ BNR! Very anxiously awaiting the response! Im dying to see how my car drives after a tune !


----------



## Shane Cruze (Aug 26, 2014)

1. Mathew (handofgod)
2. Blue_RS
3. dashbash9787 (2014/1.4/AT/Ported Intake, Bypass Valve/Michigan)
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro (2012 RS/1.4T/AT/West Texas/ K&N filter, snorkle delete, iridium .33)
6. illroyale (2014 RS/1.4T/AT/Colorado)
7. LT1VegaGT 
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&NRAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/ 1.4/ AT/ Upper Michigan)
11. Nano-Skiff (2013 / 1.4 ECO / MT / TEXAS
12. Shane Cruze (2013 / 1.4 ECO / AT / Ontario)
13.
14
15.
16
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27
28.
29.
30.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

1. Mathew (handofgod) (2014/1.4/K&n drop in/ bypass/iridium/Ontario)
2. Blue_RS
3. dashbash9787 (2014/1.4/AT/Ported Intake, Bypass Valve/Michigan)
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro (2012 RS/1.4T/AT/West Texas/ K&N filter, snorkle delete, iridium .33)
6. illroyale (2014 RS/1.4T/AT/Colorado)
7. LT1VegaGT 
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&NRAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/ 1.4/ AT/ Upper Michigan)
11. Nano-Skiff (2013 / 1.4 ECO / MT / TEXAS
12. Shane Cruze (2013 / 1.4 ECO / AT / Ontario)
13.
14
15.
16
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27
28.
29.
30.


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

1. Mathew (handofgod) (2014/1.4/K&n drop in/ bypass/iridium/Ontario)
2. Blue_RS
3. dashbash9787 (2014/1.4/AT/Ported Intake, Bypass Valve/Michigan)
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro (2012 RS/1.4T/AT/West Texas/ K&N filter, snorkle delete, iridium .33)
6. illroyale (2014 RS/1.4T/AT/Colorado)
7. LT1VegaGT 
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&NRAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/ 1.4/ AT/ Upper Michigan)
11. Nano-Skiff (2013 / 1.4 ECO / MT / TEXAS
12. Shane Cruze (2013 / 1.4 ECO / AT / Ontario)
13. det (2014 / 1.4 LTZ / AT / SE Michigan)
14
15.
16
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27
28.
29.
30.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm in, I don't have a 1.4 turbo, I have 1.8 naturally aspirated. But I'm in!


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes, the news is ill is a payne ! yes payne ( not pain) Jerry hasn't replied, ill post once he does. Remember its a long weekend this weekend and a lot of peeps take more time off....


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Sorry didn't mean to double post.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

All good ! I know everyone is excited as i am !


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

come on guys lets get to 20 !


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

And yes, still awaiting word from the all mighty BNR gods


----------



## LT1VegaGT (Aug 21, 2014)

Copied from above. Added my car's info to the list

1. Mathew (handofgod) (2014/1.4/K&n drop in/ bypass/iridium/Ontario)
2. Blue_RS
3. dashbash9787 (2014/1.4/AT/Ported Intake, Bypass Valve/Michigan)
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro (2012 RS/1.4T/AT/West Texas/ K&N filter, snorkle delete, iridium .33)
6. illroyale (2014 RS/1.4T/AT/Colorado)
7. LT1VegaGT (2014/1.4T Eco/M6/Stock/California)
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&NRAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/ 1.4/ AT/ Upper Michigan)
11. Nano-Skiff (2013 / 1.4 ECO / MT / TEXAS
12. Shane Cruze (2013 / 1.4 ECO / AT / Ontario)
13. det (2014 / 1.4 LTZ / AT / SE Michigan)
14
15.
16
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27
28.
29.
30.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Sorry guys, still no word from BNR, im hoping Jerry is just away..... I'm starting to get a little discouraged myself as im dying to get this going !


----------



## LT1VegaGT (Aug 21, 2014)

Darn... would totally love to get a few more MPG and ponies out of my squirrel-caged 1.4T.


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

handofgod said:


> Sorry guys, still no word from BNR, im hoping Jerry is just away..... I'm starting to get a little discouraged myself as im dying to get this going !


I've also sent an email with no response.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

yup i dunno whats up, but im keeping my hopes up, JERRY WHERE ARE YOU????


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

Marco!


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Well folks ive attempted to contact jerry and this seems to have failed.... I'm thinking of cancelling this group buy request, If BNR cant get back to me about a simple question how am i to trust them with tuning my vehicle ? Please share your thoughts before I make a decision.....


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

handofgod said:


> Well folks ive attempted to contact jerry and this seems to have failed.... I'm thinking of cancelling this group buy request, If BNR cant get back to me about a simple question how am i to trust them with tuning my vehicle ? Please share your thoughts before I make a decision.....


Yeah seriously. Here's an idea.....email Vtuner(can't think of his name) and see what kind of discount he could hook up for you guys!


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Well guys what do you think of contacting vtuner? I'm in ....


----------



## gsxrcruzer (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm in on a group buy, I'll watch the thread though since I prefer the two mode tri tune


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm not interested in vtuner. Trifecta is what I'm after. I'll keep my hat here until we know what one we are doing.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

i know a source other then BNR for trifecta, i'll contact them now


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

nybble said:


> I'm not interested in vtuner. Trifecta is what I'm after. I'll keep my hat here until we know what one we are doing.



why is that?


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Not interested. Read the most about trifecta, seen the most amount of reviews for it, etc.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

nybble said:


> Not interested. Read the most about trifecta, seen the most amount of reviews for it, etc.


Then you know about the customer service or lack of at times. vtuner has a lot of reviews more or just as many as trifecta just have to look outside of the cruzes and sonics. Brain is really good at what he does. Check with the Saab guys and some others for more reviews on his work. Some times it's not best to follow IMO. But I'm sure BNR was away for LS fest this past week and will catch up with everyone


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The reason you see Trifecta more than Vtuner is BNR is a registered Vendor here. My car isn't heavily modified so I didn't need as much attention as someone with injectors, down pipe, mid pipe cat deletes, meth and shutters delete would need.


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

1. Mathew (handofgod) (2014/1.4/K&n drop in/ bypass/iridium/Ontario)
2. Blue_RS
3. dashbash9787 (2014/1.4/AT/Ported Intake, Bypass Valve/Michigan)
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro (2012 RS/1.4T/AT/West Texas/ K&N filter, snorkle delete, iridium .33)
6. illroyale (2014 RS/1.4T/AT/Colorado)
7. LT1VegaGT (2014/1.4T Eco/M6/Stock/California)
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&NRAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/ 1.4/ AT/ Upper Michigan)
11. det (2014 / 1.4 LTZ / AT / SE Michigan)
12. Shane Cruze (2013 / 1.4 ECO / AT / Ontario)
13. 
14
15.
16
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27
28.
29.
30.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I'll go ahead and email Jerry today to get this attention in here

Just emailed him. And from my jobs email by mistake lol great


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> Then you know about the customer service or lack of at times. vtuner has a lot of reviews more or just as many as trifecta just have to look outside of the cruzes and sonics. Brain is really good at what he does. Check with the Saab guys and some others for more reviews on his work. Some times it's not best to follow IMO. But I'm sure BNR was away for LS fest this past week and will catch up with everyone


Exactly. If you have to send how many emails JUST to get one answer about a possible group by, how do you think they are going to handle your tune and money? I don't understand peoples way of thinking. You shouldn't have to badger a vendor for a question about their product. Don't be a sheep. 

It's simply poor customer service, I never pay for poor customer service.....that's exactly why you pay, to be serviced. 

I've emailed Vtuner before when I didn't even have a sonic or cruze and specified that in the email.....got a reply within less than 1 hour, then replied to my next email in minutes.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

For those wishing to go VTuner route, contact VTuner. For those wishing to stay and attempt a group buy(when enough people show interest) hang out. The Group buy is only good when all members have paid for the tune by the set deadline.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

I'll just end up buying trifecta full pop if this falls through.

Just like trying to get solid information on trifecta, finding the same solid info on vtuner is hard.

At least I have most all of my questions answered re trifecta by reading everyone's review's.

Suggested reading regarding vtuner? I'm open to look at it.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

nybble said:


> I'll just end up buying trifecta full pop if this falls through.
> 
> Just like trying to get solid information on trifecta, finding the same solid info on vtuner is hard.
> 
> ...


Or just send Vtuner an email, he will probably actually reply within a reasonable amount of time lol. Don't intend on that to be sounding rude


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Nybble If they dont answer my email, what makes you think if you pay full pop they will answer yours ?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

handofgod said:


> Nybble If they dont answer my email, what makes you think if you pay full pop they will answer yours ?


You will get an automated message back confirming sale.  But in all seriousness you will get a message back for sale, tune file, and shipment of cable. When you data log use the ticket system to submit it on the BNR site.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Merc, i want nothing more then for this group buy to go through and actually happen, but you must see my concerns as legitimate?


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

I've just sent another email request to BNR, Lets see if we can get this going and on the right track! I dont want to put anyone off on this.... Lets get er done and get our cruzes to that heavenly place that includes Trifecta tunes!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

handofgod said:


> Merc, i want nothing more then for this group buy to go through and actually happen, but you must see my concerns as legitimate?


I totally understand, you don't want to give up $400-$500 and not hear from anyone. Reason I say look both ways before you cross the street, I've seen people talk badly about both tuners. I held on for about a year until the group buy this summer happened and haven't been on the bad side of the service issues. I picked based on ease of switching maps while driving. I run ECO unless I need to pass someone or I'm running late and reached a place appropriate to get on it a little bit.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

handofgod said:


> Nybble If they dont answer my email, what makes you think if you pay full pop they will answer yours ?


Because if they don't, I can figure out what's going on as I have a personal relationship with the tuner, who is quite adamant about correcting any breaks in communication that may be occurring.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Extreme, Any idea why they are responding to the multiple requests and emails both myself and other member have sent in? We all want this to happen......


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Guys,

We've been extremely busy here at BNR dealing with an EZFlash update that happened and some website issues that kept people from checking out, on top of all the normal day to day craziness, so I apologize for not seeing this thread or getting back to stanski1. Where did you email us at? I did have someone email us and I thought I replied to it, but will check my drafts folder as maybe it didn't send or I forgot to click send. I sent an email to Trifecta asking about a GB and have not heard back yet, but I will follow up shortly via phone call to Vince to see what he thinks. He may say wait for Black Friday as we usually do massive discounts on Black Friday anyway, but it doesn't hurt to ask. 

As for the comments about a lack of response here equaling bad tune support, I will say that is one of the reasons we don't get on here as much as we'd like. People don't put their car in service mode like they're supposed to with push button start, and they freak out and call us. Their car battery dies in the middle of a flash, they call us. I deal with several of these scenarios on a daily basis- I was up on the phone with a Buick customer until 2AM this morning dealing with issues because he didn't follow directions and put the car in service mode. We don't work 9-5, we work all day every day to make sure everyone is up and running and no one has a bad experience.

I will update as soon as I hear back from Trifecta, hopefully today. ccasion14:


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Jerry thank you very much for your reply! We will all be anxiously awaiting word.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> They were not just asking for an answer. They were asking for an answer, then using the lack of that answer to speculate and act on that speculation to insinuate that the company provides terrible customer support and that similar non-responsiveness can be expected should you decide to purchase a product from them. The statement was and still is illogical. It would have been perfectly fine to say "we didn't get a response, so I guess it's not happening," but instead, the reaction was "we didn't get a response, so if we did buy a tune and had a problem, we'd be up **** creek without a ladder." The former demonstrates, at best, a lack of interest. The latter places the vendor in a position where they are required to defend themselves against an accusation for which no evidence exists. Some psychologists would call it a bullying tactic.
> 
> Don't insult me by insinuating that I am of such questionable integrity and character that I would kick/ban you for making a statement that disagrees with mine. I have never done so, nor will I ever do so. With regard to your following statement, the simple answer is that it is not my job (nor do I have the time) to _always _act as a mediator between our vendors and our members. I occasionally do so as a favor and gesture of good faith, but I don't always have the time.
> 
> ...


Sure it can, however there's always exceptions. More than not, I believe it's never a good idea to do so. Leads to problems.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Dvan5693 said:


> Sure it can, however there's always exceptions. More than not, I believe it's never a good idea to do so. Leads to problems.


Which part of my post were you referring to?


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Lets get this back on topic folks, Jerry has responded and given us a very good reason as to why no one had answered, he provided above and beyond customer service after purchase and thats what matters. Lets keep our fingers crossed trifecta wants to do another group but. Lets all leave extreme alone to continue to share his wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Continue posting the list and get the numbers up. You want to over shoot the minimum as people will say yes and not have the cash when the time comes to click and buy. This will be the most stressful part of the GB. I refreshed that thread hourly.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Lets see if we can get to at least 20, i'd love to get lots of feedback from members about their newly tuned cars


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hopefully AG lets me post this the right way. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74938


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thread cleaned. If you want to move on, then move on. If you have something to say to the moderators, then do so privately as you requested they do as well.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Agreeed


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Now start getting those numbers up so the GB can happen, happy modding.


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

1. Mathew (handofgod) (2014/1.4/K&n drop in/ bypass/iridium/Ontario)
2. Blue_RS
3. dashbash9787 (2014/1.4/AT/Ported Intake, Bypass Valve/Michigan)
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro (2012 RS/1.4T/AT/West Texas/ K&N filter, snorkle delete, iridium .33)
6. illroyale (2014 RS/1.4T/AT/Colorado)
7. LT1VegaGT (2014/1.4T Eco/M6/Stock/California)
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&NRAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/ 1.4/ AT/ Upper Michigan)
11. det (2014 / 1.4 LTZ / AT / SE Michigan)
12. Shane Cruze (2013 / 1.4 ECO / AT / Ontario)
13. 
14
15.
16
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27
28.
29.
30.​ 

Just bringing the layout to the rear.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Still working out details, will update as soon as it's finalized.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for keeping us updated Jerry !


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

Am definitely interested in buying as well. 2011 AT


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

Could I get in on this for my wife's 2013 Buick Encore? I already got a tune with the earlier group buy on my Eco.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

You could put me on the list. 2012 eco MT stock in California.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

1. Mathew (handofgod) (2014/1.4/K&n drop in/bypass/iridium/Ontario)
2. Blue_RS (2012/1.4T/MT/Canada)
3. dashbash9787 (2014/1.4/AT/Ported Intake, Bypass Valve/Michigan)
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro (2012 RS/1.4T/AT/West Texas/K&N filter, snorkel delete, iridium .33)
6. illroyale (2014 RS/1.4T/AT/Colorado)
7. LT1VegaGT (2014/1.4T Eco/M6/Stock/California)
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&N RAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/1.4/AT/Upper Michigan)
11. det (2014/1.4 LTZ /AT/SE Michigan)
12. Shane Cruze (2013/1.4 ECO/AT/Ontario)
13. Chevyforever (2011/1.4T/AT/ Florida) 
14. Mjspiess (2013 Encore/1.4T/AT/Michigan)
15. neirfin (2012/1.4T/MT/California)
16
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok I got the OK to do it from TF. The GB will work as follows-

20 people, 15% off. 35 people, 20% off.


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ok I got the OK to do it from TF. The GB will work as follows-
> 
> 20 people, 15% off. 35 people, 20% off.


Including cable?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

SitDownPro said:


> Including cable?


Yes, cable. Make sure when the link is up on BNR you check the "Cruzetalk.com free cable $0.00" box or it won't be sent/count.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah 15% off the total price. So figure $395 for the tune+cable instead of $465


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

OK Peeps so here we have it ! Jerry has gotten the word.... we need at least 20 people so lets get these numbers up !


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

We needed 35, you guys better get at least 20! Post the link to the FB forum, not everyone hangs out here.


----------



## Uf0r1ck (Sep 4, 2014)

1. Mathew (handofgod) (2014/1.4/K&n drop in/bypass/iridium/Ontario)
2. Blue_RS (2012/1.4T/MT/Canada)
3. dashbash9787 (2014/1.4/AT/Ported Intake, Bypass Valve/Michigan)
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro (2012 RS/1.4T/AT/West Texas/K&N filter, snorkel delete, iridium .33)
6. illroyale (2014 RS/1.4T/AT/Colorado)
7. LT1VegaGT (2014/1.4T Eco/M6/Stock/California)
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&N RAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/1.4/AT/Upper Michigan)
11. det (2014/1.4 LTZ /AT/SE Michigan)
12. Shane Cruze (2013/1.4 ECO/AT/Ontario)
13. Chevyforever (2011/1.4T/AT/ Florida) 
14. Mjspiess (2013 Encore/1.4T/AT/Michigan)
15. neirfin (2012/1.4T/MT/California)
16. uf0r1ck (2014/1.4T/MT/Quebec)
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Yes, cable. Make sure when the link is up on BNR you check the "Cruzetalk.com free cable $0.00" box or it won't be sent/count.


So will this discount work if I buy this for my wife's Encore? I think I'll need a separate promo code or something since the "Cruzetalk.com free cable $0.00" will only be under the Cruze section. I already have a cable, so would it be $315 - %15 or %20 ($267.75 or $252). If so, I'm definitely in. Based on Jerry's estimation, it doesn't look like the cable is going to be free.


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm on the list, but I'm having trouble finding all the answers I need about this to feel like I know what I'm getting into. Hopefully you all can answer some/all of these questions.

1) I see conflicting information about how the tune "mode" is selected. In a 2014 LTZ AT, would I switch using the shifter or the cruise control?
2) Removal: Will I be able to revert to "stock" once I flash the tune if, for instance, I experience problems or go in for service? Do I pull the stock ECU data down and save it as a backup before I flash, or how does the removal work? 
3) Transparency: Will a dealer/mechanic be able to tell tell I have used a tune once I revert back to stock? Is this something I should wait to do until deeper into my warranty?
4) Roughly how much extra HP/TQ should I expect from a tune?
5) Are there any other caveats or facts I should be aware of when tuning my Cruze? (like 91 octane) Any reported longevity/wear/reliability issues? Any additional periodic maintenance necesary (spark plug gaps/etc)

6) And the big one ... Budget v. Premium. There seems to be some misinformation at times, but what I see is that both have selectable tunes (eco/performance). There appear to be two main differences. The Premium tune comes with data-logging and minor tune adjustments while the Budget tune is more conservative in order to do without. The Budget tune also appears to have a smart octane feature, meaning it can run on 87 by reducing performance. If I have no performance modifications that would require a Premium tune, is there any reason I shouldn't trade a few HP's for improved flexibility (smart octane) and a affordability (lower price)?

I appreciate everyone's help learning about this interesting option for my new Cruze.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

1) 11-12 software for automatics allows you to shift the trans to the left for "M Mode "race tune" 13-14 software change at this time was difficult to do the same so they are cruise control like the manual cars(on eco/off race).

2) Yes, you can tune and detune as many times as you want. There is a stock tune(s) in the folder with the performance tune(s). Us manual guys don't get trans tunes and cant force the trans to relearn for obvious reasons. 

3) yes and no. Transparency hides it from the average tech but there are more extreme measures on an engineer side to see if it was tuned. The average tech is more worried about getting you in and out so he/she can make money in time allowed to fix the car. However, the 11-12 in M mode is obvious the car was tuned on a quick test drive. If you go back stock before service work, there really is no need to investigate if you tuned. 

4) I'll let someone else answer this. 

5) 91/93 play a higher factor as now the car is tuned better to take full advantage of these grades. I'll let someone else speak on 87 part. Longevity seems to be fine between the 2 big tuners for this car. This is as long as your car wasn't already in poor health before you tuned. Gaps need to be .028 and only if you run coppers will you need to regap quite often. Changing the stock plugs is recommended by "the forum" but not required. I ran stock plugs vs copper on this tune and i'll take regapping the coppers any day. There are better iridium plugs out there but the thread is still in the testing stage. More info in http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/21850-hesitation-gone.html

6) I'll hold off on this one 2 for the 87 reasoning. 

**7) If this GB follows the same guidelines as the last one, 1.8's can jump in as well. Make sure you mark 1.8 in the box with mods done. Your vin already screams "I'm a 1.8" but you should still make it be known to help the process along.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

mjspiess said:


> So will this discount work if I buy this for my wife's Encore? I think I'll need a separate promo code or something since the "Cruzetalk.com free cable $0.00" will only be under the Cruze section.


In theory the link should work for the Encore if he agrees to it. We used the same link last GB for 1.4 and 1.8 Cruze



mjspiess said:


> I already have a cable, so would it be $315 - %15 or %20 ($267.75 or $252). If so, I'm definitely in. Based on Jerry's estimation, it doesn't look like the cable is going to be free.


Cable included with GB tune unless you uncheck the box to not take the free cable. What people in your situation did with the last GB is turn around and resell their brand new (free to you) cable.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

1.8s are fine, I'll have to ask Trifecta about the Encore.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Merc, the cable is not being included free in this group buy, per Jerry's pricing.

tune 315
+cable 150
-------------
total 465

465 - 15 % =395.00


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

handofgod said:


> Merc, the cable is not being included free in this group buy, per Jerry's pricing.
> 
> tune 315
> +cable 150
> ...


That's disappointing. Seems like this deal isn't really that good vs. even a free cable deal.
Do people ever borrow cables from each other to save a little cash?


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

det said:


> That's disappointing. Seems like this deal isn't really that good vs. even a free cable deal.


A deal is a deal. I wouldn't complain. Still getting it cheaper then you would have on your own.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

nybble said:


> A deal is a deal. I wouldn't complain. Still getting it cheaper then you would have on your own.


Some people's kids LOL :sigh:


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

nybble said:


> A deal is a deal. I wouldn't complain. Still getting it cheaper then you would have on your own.


Two ways to look at it
1) Cheaper than the price I didn't purchase it at (partially because of the price)
2) More expensive than prior deals and comments in this thread (the anticipated price when I expressed interest)


I'm not complaining. I respect their right to charge whatever they want. As the other side of the transaction I also have the right not to pay it if I choose.

I'm also not saying it's a bad deal, just not the one I was expecting. It might not be enough to make me pull the trigger. I'll have to reconsider once we get closer to a quorum on the deal.


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

I've posted on some facebook pages (about 4 of them) waiting to see if someone drops buy (hehe get it).


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah I posted on the cruzetalk fb group too.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you get more than 20 people, then the cable is free. For it to be free, we had to meet or exceed 35 people paying in the window allotted.


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

det said:


> I'll have to reconsider once we get closer to a quorum on the deal.


Me too. Plus I wanted my SRI and exhaust before I got a tune. I guess I could tell them that I already have that stuff, get the tune for the discount, and not install it until I have the parts purchased and installed.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Merc nowhere in Jerry's post does it say after 20 people the cable is free?


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

handofgod said:


> Merc nowhere in Jerry's post does it say after 20 people the cable is free?



I heard if we get more than 25 then the entire thing is free!

:sarcasm:


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

Nano-Skiff said:


> I heard if we get more than 25 then the entire thing is free!
> 
> :sarcasm:


I'm pretty sure that if we get more than 70 it also comes with a free taco.


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

That'd be awesome. We'd better get more people!


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, I'd like to know if this is true.


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

Any way MODs can tie this to the 1.8l section as well?


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

1. Mathew (handofgod) (2014/1.4/K&n drop in/bypass/iridium/Ontario)
2. Blue_RS (2012/1.4T/MT/Canada)
3. dashbash9787 (2014/1.4/AT/Ported Intake, Bypass Valve/Michigan)
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro (2012 RS/1.4T/AT/West Texas/K&N filter, snorkel delete, iridium .33)
6. illroyale (2014 RS/1.4T/AT/Colorado)
7. LT1VegaGT (2014/1.4T Eco/M6/Stock/California)
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&N RAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/1.4/AT/Upper Michigan)
11. det (2014/1.4 LTZ /AT/SE Michigan)
12. Shane Cruze (2013/1.4 ECO/AT/Ontario)
13. Chevyforever (2011/1.4T/AT/ Florida) 
14. Mjspiess (2013 Encore/1.4T/AT/Michigan)
15. neirfin (2012/1.4T/MT/California)
16. uf0r1ck (2014/1.4T/MT/Quebec)
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.​ 

 To the rear it goes.


----------



## patrick186 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm waiting to see if the cables going to be free or not


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Trifecta tune group buy ?*



patrick186 said:


> I'm waiting to see if the cables going to be free or not


If not enough members buy, the cable isn't free. This is what you deal with when the link opens to buy, 15 people literally waited till other people paid and came very close to the deadline. 



SitDownPro said:


> Any way MODs can tie this to the 1.8l section as well?


Thread can only exist in one place. Maybe we can put it in the section before engine designation.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Jerry has told us the deal and no cable is included people! Please drop the free cable thing, it's not included! Merc was mistaken when he mentioned it, that was from the last group buy.....


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

No free cable this time, but 15% or 20% off then entire purchase. So instead of $465 for the package, you would get it for $372. Or just the tune, if that's what you want. The cable will be an optional add on.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

Any word on the Encore?


----------



## jgasca (Jan 2, 2014)

I would be interested in a tune. Add me to the list!

2014 Cruze LT/MT/K&N CAI/Magnaflow dual exhaust


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

1. Mathew (handofgod) (2014/1.4/K&n drop in/bypass/iridium/Ontario)
2. Blue_RS (2012/1.4T/MT/Canada)
3. dashbash9787 (2014/1.4/AT/Ported Intake, Bypass Valve/Michigan)
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro (2012 RS/1.4T/AT/West Texas/K&N filter, snorkel delete, iridium .33)
6. illroyale (2014 RS/1.4T/AT/Colorado)
7. LT1VegaGT (2014/1.4T Eco/M6/Stock/California)
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&N RAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/1.4/AT/Upper Michigan)
11. det (2014/1.4 LTZ /AT/SE Michigan)
12. Shane Cruze (2013/1.4 ECO/AT/Ontario)
13. Chevyforever (2011/1.4T/AT/ Florida) 
14. Mjspiess (2013 Encore/1.4T/AT/Michigan)
15. neirfin (2012/1.4T/MT/California)
16. uf0r1ck (2014/1.4T/MT/Quebec)
17. jgasca (2014 Cruze LT/MT/K&N CAI/Magnaflow dual exhaust)
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35. ​


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

Possible Retitle to "1.4L and 1.8L Trifecta Group Buy" ?

Edit: Vote for Moderator! :bowing: :3tens: :fro:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

We typically leave these open on our site for a week or so, so do you guys want to get more people before I create the deal on our site, or should we wait a bit longer?


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

I think we should wait til we get at least 25? Thoughts anyone?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I say wait a bit longer.


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

25 sounds good.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm impatient, I want now! But its probably best to wait till atleast 20.


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

If we don't have it by the end of Oct. I will be forced to buy it separately... I've posted to a few sites, people, please do the same to get awareness.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

1. Mathew (handofgod) (2014/1.4/K&n drop in/bypass/iridium/Ontario)
2. Blue_RS (2012/1.4T/MT/Canada)
3. dashbash9787 (2014/1.4/AT/Ported Intake, Bypass Valve/Michigan)
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro (2012 RS/1.4T/AT/West Texas/K&N filter, snorkel delete, iridium .33)
6. illroyale (2014 RS/1.4T/AT/Colorado)
7. LT1VegaGT (2014/1.4T Eco/M6/Stock/California)
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&N RAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/1.4/AT/Upper Michigan)
11. det (2014/1.4 LTZ /AT/SE Michigan)
12. Shane Cruze (2013/1.4 ECO/AT/Ontario)
13. Chevyforever (2011/1.4T/AT/ Florida) 
14. Mjspiess (2013 Encore/1.4T/AT/Michigan)
15. neirfin (2012/1.4T/MT/California)
16. uf0r1ck (2014/1.4T/MT/Quebec)
17. jgasca (2014 Cruze LT/MT/K&N CAI/Magnaflow dual exhaust)
18. RockHead (2011/1.8/MT/K&N CAI/Maryland)
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok we will wait a bit longer before we kick it off.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Got permission from Trifecta to include the Encore in the GB.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Got permission from Trifecta to include the Encore in the GB.


Thanks! Will I order through the Cruze site or Encore site for the discount?


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Hopefully we get this going soon!


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

I just bought the tune at full price  All well! I used my $25 discount from COTM, though


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

Can a mod or OP change the title to something to that people know that the tune is for 1.4l 1.8 and encore, and it isn't a question if we are doing it any longer.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

SitDownPro said:


> Can a mod or OP change the title to something to that people know that the tune is for 1.4l 1.8 and encore, and it isn't a question if we are doing it any longer.


This thread originated in the 1.4 section and was bumped to general tech. I'll try and edit the title when I get near a computer if another mod doesn't get to it 1st.


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

Come on guys two more people... I've been waiting forever for this!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

It'll be one product page to order on for all orders, specific to the GB. I'll post a link in here when it goes live.


----------



## rswitzer (Aug 10, 2014)

Viridian said:


> I just bought the tune at full price  All well! I used my $25 discount from COTM, though


New to the forum. Can you tell me how you like the tune and what are the wheels you have on your car? They look nice with the blue.


----------



## mykalcruze (Oct 1, 2014)

1. Mathew (handofgod) (2014/1.4/K&n drop in/bypass/iridium/Ontario)
2. Blue_RS (2012/1.4T/MT/Canada)
3. dashbash9787 (2014/1.4/AT/Ported Intake, Bypass Valve/Michigan)
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro (2012 RS/1.4T/AT/West Texas/K&N filter, snorkel delete, iridium .33)
6. illroyale (2014 RS/1.4T/AT/Colorado)
7. LT1VegaGT (2014/1.4T Eco/M6/Stock/California)
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&N RAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/1.4/AT/Upper Michigan)
11. det (2014/1.4 LTZ /AT/SE Michigan)
12. Shane Cruze (2013/1.4 ECO/AT/Ontario)
13. Chevyforever (2011/1.4T/AT/ Florida) 
14. Mjspiess (2013 Encore/1.4T/AT/Michigan)
15. neirfin (2012/1.4T/MT/California)
16. uf0r1ck (2014/1.4T/MT/Quebec)
17. jgasca (2014 Cruze LT/MT/K&N CAI/Magnaflow dual exhaust)
18. RockHead (2011/1.8/MT/K&N CAI/Maryland)
19. MykalCruze (2011/1.4 Eco/MT/Missouri)
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

rswitzer said:


> New to the forum. Can you tell me how you like the tune and what are the wheels you have on your car? They look nice with the blue.


I haven't actually received the tune yet - hopefully it won't get delayed with the group buy, especially since I paid full price for it. They're Akita AK-85 18x7.5 with 235/45/18 Nexen tires. I don't have the blue car anymore, I've since upgraded


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

rswitzer said:


> New to the forum. Can you tell me how you like the tune and what are the wheels you have on your car? They look nice with the blue.


Welcome to the forums. What car do you have? He had a tuned 1.8 and is awaiting a tune for the 1.4 in the thread he posted above.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Viridian said:


> I haven't actually received the tune yet - hopefully it won't get delayed with the group buy, especially since I paid full price for it. They're Akita AK-85 18x7.5 with 235/45/18 Nexen tires. I don't have the blue car anymore, I've since upgraded



Your tune won't be delayed at all because of the GB. We're sending tunes as fast as Trifecta writes them.


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

Is it too late to join the group buy?


----------



## biancacruze (Sep 17, 2014)

i would like to join but because im a newbi i have some questions
will it void my warranty somehow
how much performance should i expect 
how much around would the tune cost
thanks


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

No its not too late. We are short one person to make the group buy happen!


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

biancacruze said:


> i would like to join but because im a newbi i have some questions
> will it void my warranty somehow
> how much performance should i expect
> how much around would the tune cost
> thanks


This is the answer I received from BNR support:
Hi Mark,
We can't really promise numbers as it will vary greatly depending on your elevation and atmospheric conditions, but we typically see an increase of 20-25hp/tq but again we don't promise numbers as It's all relative to your elevation, temp, humidity, etc.

Sincerely,
Bad News Racing

Page 15 of the post: FROM Jerry @ BNR "_No free cable this time, but 15% or 20% off then entire purchase. So instead of $465 for the package, you would get it for $372. Or just the tune, if that's what you want. The cable will be an optional add on._"

As for the Warranty, I couldn't tell you, but I believe there is a transparency mode, which prevents the dealership from seeing the mod. PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG.


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

Stock is 138/148 and I've seen gains to 164 hp and 205tq.


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

1. Mathew (handofgod) (2014/1.4/K&n drop in/bypass/iridium/Ontario)
2. Blue_RS (2012/1.4T/MT/Canada)
3. dashbash9787 (2014/1.4/AT/Ported Intake, Bypass Valve/Michigan)
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro (2012 RS/1.4T/AT/West Texas/K&N filter, snorkel delete, iridium .33)
6. illroyale (2014 RS/1.4T/AT/Colorado)
7. LT1VegaGT (2014/1.4T Eco/M6/Stock/California)
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&N RAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/1.4/AT/Upper Michigan)
11. det (2014/1.4 LTZ /AT/SE Michigan)
12. Shane Cruze (2013/1.4 ECO/AT/Ontario)
13. Chevyforever (2011/1.4T/AT/ Florida) 
14. Mjspiess (2013 Encore/1.4T/AT/Michigan)
15. neirfin (2012/1.4T/MT/California)
16. uf0r1ck (2014/1.4T/MT/Quebec)
17. jgasca (2014 Cruze LT/MT/K&N CAI/Magnaflow dual exhaust)
18. RockHead (2011/1.8/MT/K&N CAI/Maryland)
19. MykalCruze (2011/1.4 Eco/MT/Missouri)
20. DMC1.4LTurbo (2012/1.4 Eco/MT/Ohio
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## mykalcruze (Oct 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Your tune won't be delayed at all because of the GB. We're sending tunes as fast as Trifecta writes them.


Now that we have 20, how long until the GB link is up?


----------



## jgasca (Jan 2, 2014)

mykalcruze said:


> Now that we have 20, how long until the GB link is up?


+1!


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

For anyone in the Lansing, MI area willing to drive to me, I already have an EZ flash cable. If you want to save some money on the cable, you can use mine for $25 per tune. PM me if interested.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

mjspiess said:


> For anyone in the Lansing, MI area willing to drive to me, I already have an EZ flash cable. If you want to save some money on the cable, you can use mine for $25 per tune. PM me if interested.


Smart guy over here haha


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Your tune won't be delayed at all because of the GB. We're sending tunes as fast as Trifecta writes them.


I got it last night Jerry! So far I am loving it!!! Much better than my 1.8L


----------



## mtomac (Mar 7, 2014)

how do I get in on this group buy without reading 18 pages?


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

mtomac said:


> how do I get in on this group buy without reading 18 pages?


Now you are on the list

1. Mathew (handofgod) (2014/1.4/K&n drop in/bypass/iridium/Ontario)
2. Blue_RS (2012/1.4T/MT/Canada)
3. dashbash9787 (2014/1.4/AT/Ported Intake, Bypass Valve/Michigan)
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro (2012 RS/1.4T/AT/West Texas/K&N filter, snorkel delete, iridium .33)
6. illroyale (2014 RS/1.4T/AT/Colorado)
7. LT1VegaGT (2014/1.4T Eco/M6/Stock/California)
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&N RAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/1.4/AT/Upper Michigan)
11. det (2014/1.4 LTZ /AT/SE Michigan)
12. Shane Cruze (2013/1.4 ECO/AT/Ontario)
13. Chevyforever (2011/1.4T/AT/ Florida) 
14. Mjspiess (2013 Encore/1.4T/AT/Michigan)
15. neirfin (2012/1.4T/MT/California)
16. uf0r1ck (2014/1.4T/MT/Quebec)
17. jgasca (2014 Cruze LT/MT/K&N CAI/Magnaflow dual exhaust)
18. RockHead (2011/1.8/MT/K&N CAI/Maryland)
19. MykalCruze (2011/1.4 Eco/MT/Missouri)
20. DMC1.4LTurbo (2012/1.4 Eco/MT/Ohio
21. mtomac (2014/1.4 eco)
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Viridian said:


> I got it last night Jerry! So far I am loving it!!! Much better than my 1.8L


Did u get the updated October tune mentioned in the other thread? Is there a way to tell which one u got?


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

neirfin said:


> Did u get the updated October tune mentioned in the other thread? Is there a way to tell which one u got?


I bought it in late September and the email said I needed a _different_​ version of EZFlash so I assume I did. Lol


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

[email protected],

Will the tunes we buy in this GB be the Elite mentioned here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1...14-featureset-pricing-update.html#post1432306

Or a different one? or is it going to be a set price discount, pending what ever we choose to buy?

--John


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

nybble said:


> [email protected],
> 
> Will the tunes we buy in this GB be the Elite mentioned here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1...14-featureset-pricing-update.html#post1432306
> 
> ...


I would think it has to be, otherwise the discount is little to none over the price level just below elite...


----------



## michaelnewton25 (Sep 23, 2014)

If we still can join lemme know. I have a 2013 1.4 with a k&n drop in. I'm deffinitely all for joining in this group buy!!


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes, you can still join. The group buy has not been activated yet, the more people we get the better the discount.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Now you are on the list

1. Mathew (handofgod) (2014/1.4/K&n drop in/bypass/iridium/Ontario)
2. Blue_RS (2012/1.4T/MT/Canada)
3. dashbash9787 (2014/1.4/AT/Ported Intake, Bypass Valve/Michigan)
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro (2012 RS/1.4T/AT/West Texas/K&N filter, snorkel delete, iridium .33)
6. illroyale (2014 RS/1.4T/AT/Colorado)
7. LT1VegaGT (2014/1.4T Eco/M6/Stock/California)
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&N RAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/1.4/AT/Upper Michigan)
11. det (2014/1.4 LTZ /AT/SE Michigan)
12. Shane Cruze (2013/1.4 ECO/AT/Ontario)
13. Chevyforever (2011/1.4T/AT/ Florida) 
14. Mjspiess (2013 Encore/1.4T/AT/Michigan)
15. neirfin (2012/1.4T/MT/California)
16. uf0r1ck (2014/1.4T/MT/Quebec)
17. jgasca (2014 Cruze LT/MT/K&N CAI/Magnaflow dual exhaust)
18. RockHead (2011/1.8/MT/K&N CAI/Maryland)
19. MykalCruze (2011/1.4 Eco/MT/Missouri)
20. DMC1.4LTurbo (2012/1.4 Eco/MT/Ohio
21. mtomac (2014/1.4 eco)
22. michaelnewton25 (2013/1.4/K&N Drop-In/Maryland)
23.
24.
25.
26.
27
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Correct, this is for the Elite calibration.


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

Ready to buy this friday... lets do this


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

So this is the one that comes with the handheld? If so do we still need a cable or does everything we need come with the tune?


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks Jerry!

Man I can't wait till we activate the GB.


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Correct, this is for the Elite calibration.


The post that others have mmentioned showed the Elite at over 500$ are you positive wwe are getting the Elite? Can you post all the info? Which cable you need, or if you need it. A programmer? Prices, discounts, etc. Just to slow down the questions.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Wait, the gb is for elite ONLY?


----------



## rswitzer (Aug 10, 2014)

Can I be added also. Thanks. 2013/1.4/MT/Ohio


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

rswitzer said:


> Can I be added also. Thanks. 2013/1.4/MT/Ohio


You're on the list now.

1. Mathew (handofgod) (2014/1.4/K&n drop in/bypass/iridium/Ontario)
2. Blue_RS (2012/1.4T/MT/Canada)
3. dashbash9787 (2014/1.4/AT/Ported Intake, Bypass Valve/Michigan)
4. stanski1
5. SitDownPro (2012 RS/1.4T/AT/West Texas/K&N filter, snorkel delete, iridium .33)
6. illroyale (2014 RS/1.4T/AT/Colorado)
7. LT1VegaGT (2014/1.4T Eco/M6/Stock/California)
8. nybble (2012/1.4/AT/Canada)
9. Robbyjarm (2012/1.4/AT/K&N RAI/Midwest)
10. Damitz ( 2013/1.4/AT/Upper Michigan)
11. det (2014/1.4 LTZ /AT/SE Michigan)
12. Shane Cruze (2013/1.4 ECO/AT/Ontario)
13. Chevyforever (2011/1.4T/AT/ Florida) 
14. Mjspiess (2013 Encore/1.4T/AT/Michigan)
15. neirfin (2012/1.4T/MT/California)
16. uf0r1ck (2014/1.4T/MT/Quebec)
17. jgasca (2014 Cruze LT/MT/K&N CAI/Magnaflow dual exhaust)
18. RockHead (2011/1.8/MT/K&N CAI/Maryland)
19. MykalCruze (2011/1.4 Eco/MT/Missouri)
20. DMC1.4LTurbo (2012/1.4 Eco/MT/Ohio
21. mtomac (2014/1.4 eco)
22. michaelnewton25 (2013/1.4/K&N Drop-In/Maryland)
23. rswitzer (2013/1.4/MT/Ohio)
24.
25.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

You will be getting the Elite calibration at $252 + $120 for the cable (which makes this one **** of a deal!). There is no other programmer that has been released yet, but there is one in the works. For now you'll be using the RED cable to flash the calibrations.


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

SWEET! So ready to wake my cruze up from its slow slumber. Thanks Jerry


----------



## mykalcruze (Oct 1, 2014)

I hope the GB is activated soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

GB is LIVE! 

Cruzetalk Elite Group Buy

Will end on Saturday, so get in while you can!

Remember, this is an ELITE Calibration you are getting now, original price $588, you are saving $336 AND getting the latest TRIFECTA has to offer.


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

First!


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

Possible/within the rules for a mod to send a group email to everyone on the list? Can I do it?

Edit: I meant message, but email is nice as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome. I see your question about plugs, regap them to .028 if you see misfires under boost.


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

Is it too late to get on the list for this? I see the link is live, and looks like stock is limited, I don't want to steal someones tune.


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

There is over 20 people on the list. I'd say you can still jump on it. Originally we were going to do 20 peeps= 15% and 25=20%. Don't know if this still applies being that the tune and pricing has changed.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Im ready to pull the plug on this. So the elite will come with a programmer? How long does it take to recieve the programmer/ cable after we pay for it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

The minimum is 20 people, there is NO limit on how many we can sell. So even if you are not on the list, do not hesitate to buy it! 

The cable will ship within a week or so usually, but keep in mind we won't ship anything until the GB is over (Saturday is when it's over) because if we don't meet the minimum (20), we will have to refund everyone and kill the deal.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Im sure you keep us in the loop as to howmany people purchased?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Of course, but as of right now the counter is working accurately on the site. If you head over to the product page, you will see how many have sold. 

Cruzetalk Elite Group Buy

So far 1 sold and the count is right.


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply Jerry, and a big thank you to everyone who signed up and got this approved! Sorry for the newbie question. :question: 

I would have jumped on this to help things along but just saw this thread now unfortunately. Convinced the wife on it easily so thankfully I'm not even in trouble! Thanks again everyone, esp BNR and Trifecta for the great pricing!


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Wednesday=payday=funday


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Man I hope I get my bonus check this week...if not I'm screwed. And I was one of the early adopters too fml.

Question:
Would I be able to apply military discount to this as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

illroyale said:


> Man I hope I get my bonus check this week...if not I'm screwed. And I was one of the early adopters too fml.
> 
> Question:
> Would I be able to apply military discount to this as well.


No, sorry, it's already super discounted as is. You are welcome to use it on anything else you want on the site though.


----------



## mykalcruze (Oct 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Of course, but as of right now the counter is working accurately on the site. If you head over to the product page, you will see how many have sold.
> 
> Cruzetalk Elite Group Buy
> 
> So far 1 sold and the count is right.


Just bumped it up to 4, would it be possible to get faster shipping for an additional charge (assuming the GB hits 20 orders)?


----------



## Lindan (Aug 13, 2014)

I bought mine! Really hope it gets to 20 cuz I really want the tune!


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

Will be buying mine on friday when I get paid!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I hope you guys manage to get 30+ at the last minute like we did the last one earlier this summer.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I realize this is off topic, but has anyone done a thread about things a noob needs to know about tuning? I searched and couldn't find a good, comprehensive post. I have never done a tune before, and I am sure there are a lot of tuning newbies out that might be willing to tune if they had more info. Might make an interesting thread if it doesn't already exist.


----------



## jgasca (Jan 2, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> I realize this is off topic, but has anyone done a thread about things a noob needs to know about tuning? I searched and couldn't find a good, comprehensive post. I have never done a tune before, and I am sure there are a lot of tuning newbies out that might be willing to tune if they had more info. Might make an interesting thread if it doesn't already exist.


This will be my first tune aswell. It would be nice to know the do's and don'ts ahead of time.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was like you guys and went OCD on trying to know as much as I could about the tune and ended up on the Trifecta forums where I downloaded EZ Flash and the PDF file on how to use it. 

Your email will come with tune, detailed instructions and a link to here. 

EZ Flash 


Charge the laptop up and expect it to be on for 30-45 mins at the minimum if you manage to get the drivers for the cable to work right away. If you don't have a battery that last this long plug it in to the wall or fully charged jump box and _*don't*_ rely on the 12V lighter for constant power. Set aside an hr at minimum but it shouldn't take exactly an hour if the tune file, drivers and EZ flash are on your computer. 

If you are a click w/o reading type of guy, there is a chance you will skip over the transparency mode option.



mykalcruze said:


> Just bumped it up to 4, would it be possible to get faster shipping for an additional charge (assuming the GB hits 20 orders)?


You mean before the GB ends or once the cables are in stock to ship to 20+(hopefully 30+) members?


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Just orders mine:grin:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

"*TRIFECTA presents: Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T MY2011-15+ Calibration (October 2014 Update)* Specific power increases of *+51 ft-lbs* and *+44 WHP* peak to a completely stock Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T (MY2014 6T40 automatic transmission)." 

You guys are getting the latest tune, so jealous.


Counter says 6 sold and 14 to go.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Just bought mine! 8 down, 12 to go!!!!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

It's still early, payday is when you will see that number skyrocket. Don't be discouraged, still spread the word and link to the GB.

Cruzetalk Elite Group Buy


----------



## mykalcruze (Oct 1, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> You mean before the GB ends or once the cables are in stock to ship to 20+(hopefully 30+) members?


I meant once it's ended, going out of town a week after the GB closes, but if it's just ground shipping I'll have a friend stop by and get the box off my porch if it comes while I'm gone.

Just noticed we're up to 9!


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Where is everybody seeing the count on the site? Ive looked and i dont see it.


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

Cruzetalk Elite Group Buy

On this page.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Blue_RS said:


> Where is everybody seeing the count on the site? Ive looked and i dont see it.


Do you have Ad block? Possibly a plugin missing or your work is blocking what is running the counter.


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You will be getting the Elite calibration at $252 + $120 for the cable (which makes this one **** of a deal!). There is no other programmer that has been released yet, but there is one in the works. For now you'll be using the RED cable to flash the calibrations.


On the website im seeing the tune at 372 which makes sense but where it says add red cable its adding an additional 120?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Maybe its because im on my iphone


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Chevyforever said:


> On the website im seeing the tune at 372 which makes sense but where it says add red cable its adding an additional 120?


Yes the cable adds $120, if you dump the cable the tune is $252. 
Normally the cable is $150


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Blue_RS said:


> Maybe its because im on my iphone


If the counter is using flash, then yes. More than likely it's because of the iphone.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes thats what it is! I tried it on my laptop and it works.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Does anyone know the specific break downs of what is different from the Premium to tune to the Elite tune, other than "it's better" lol. 
Break down like when you see when go to update your iPhone to the new OS; showing the changes.


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

I know this isn't what your are asking for, but this tune deal is cheaper than the premium version anyhow.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Some of the features added to this new calibration include-



Extended testing of more than 100,000 miles with 100 hrs + of wide open throttle testing
Powertrain calibration has been tested and validated for various environments, such as cold/heat, elevation, and variations in fuel quality
Octane Adaptive construct enables multi-phased timing tables: Five distinct timing tables replace the OE GM implementation of high/low octane tables
Multi-dimensional Airflow Coefficient tables, adds air pressure bias and knock history overlay for enhanced accuracy in boost scenarios
Virtualized torque prediction coefficients recalculation model added
Airflow based commanded fuel ratio strategies added
Multi-stage knock sensor decay and recovery rate tables added
TRIFECTA ECP.MK2 (Hybrid Speed Density) support and constructs added


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

Link to next page for the cheap cheap group buy!!! 
Cruzetalk Elite Group Buy


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

10 down.... 10 to go... just paid for mine !


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't settle for 20, anyone can jump in and buy so long as the link is active.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

I'll be picking mine up on friday. Asked the BNR guys to setup my international order already.

--John


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

nybble said:


> I'll be picking mine up on friday. Asked the BNR guys to setup my international order already.
> 
> --John


Make note you are using 91 octane in the order.


----------



## ckcruze (Apr 3, 2012)

I am intrested if they deliver to EU and make it legal for EU emmissions.


----------



## ckcruze (Apr 3, 2012)

Just ordered, hope it will work on my European Cruze as well as at your Stateside ones.


----------



## rsSteve (Oct 7, 2014)

as a sonic owner, can i get in on this?


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Make note you are using 91 octane in the order.


[email protected] I didn't clarify that I would be using 91 octane in the description. CAn you add that? I was the first order for Skyler.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Im so stoked we were able to make this happen ! Thank you to everyone on here for taking notice of my post and for getting in on this !


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

Just ordered mine!! 13 down, 7 to go!!


I bought the tune cable. If you live near Dayton, OH. $25 per flash. PM if interested.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Im possibly ordering mine friday!


----------



## Uf0r1ck (Sep 4, 2014)

jsut paid mine... that crappy canadian exchange rate :cussing:


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Uf0r1ck said:


> jsut paid mine... that crappy canadian exchange rate :cussing:


Is the Canadian dollar(not sure what the technical name is) worth more than the American dollar? So technically it would of been less for you?


----------



## dashbash9787 (Jul 22, 2014)

Number 12 in line. Waiting (in)patiently for Saturday! :sad010:


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> Is the Canadian dollar(not sure what the technical name is) worth more than the American dollar? So technically it would of been less for you?


Sadly ours cost more, by about 12% the canadian dollar suck versus the us dollar right now.....


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

6 left to 20 !!!!!!


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ive been waiting 1 month for an update to my tune i hope your products come in faster than that !


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Make note you are using 91 octane in the order.


I'm about to pull the trigger on this, but what does this comment mean? 91 as opposed to 93 or 87?
Also, and this looks to be new for the October update, but it looks like the tune has mappings to compensate for different octanes dynamically? Am I understanding that right?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Any Octane is fine with these new tunes. Higher octane will mean higher power, but any octane will run fine. TF set up 5 different timing tables for all the different octanes, vs. the stock 2 (high or low)


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Any Octane is fine with these new tunes. Higher octane will mean higher power, but any octane will run fine. TF set up 5 different timing tables for all the different octanes, vs. the stock 2 (high or low)


What are the octane timing tables? 87 89 91 93 97?


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

Does the select a tune still switch between performance and eco modes, or is it tune on/tune off?
The website wasn't exactly clear off this..


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

Link to next page for the cheap cheap group buy!!! 
Cruzetalk Elite Group Buy


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

I have my sparks gap'ed at 0.035 will this new tune accommodate to that or does it still require me to go down to 0.028? Also looks like we're nice and close to hitting the mark. *Party hat on*


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

does the trifecta tune affect powertrain warranty?


----------



## jgasca (Jan 2, 2014)

Just purchased mine. 3 to go people!!!

On another note, I chose not to get the cable. Why am I being charged $12 for shipping?? What will be shipped to me?

I was under the impression the tune file could be sent by email.

-Sorry for my ignorance


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

iedgar10 said:


> does the trifecta tune affect powertrain warranty?


Short Answer: Yes

Long Answer: No. Your tune will come undetectable and you can reflash to the stock tune before sending it to the shop. No ECU rewrites are recorded with this tune. Even with the tune enabled, most dealerships won't notice a change unless they drive it in semi-manual mode (AKA now sport mode), if they put it in drive it will actually be a little less powerful than stock to gain nice MPG (Eco-mode).

*I am not an expert, but this is my understanding from following this thread and others.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

just plopped mine down, looks like only 1 left to go before its zoom zoom time! thanks everyone for being down for this and coming through to make it happen!


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

20!!!!! Time to do our happy dance!


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I was number 20 haha! Hopefully im happy with it and have no issues.


----------



## mykalcruze (Oct 1, 2014)

Am I the only one that thinks it's highly unlikely we'll hit 35, and they should just start shipping tomorrow?


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

mykalcruze said:


> Am I the only one that thinks it's highly unlikely we'll hit 35, and they should just start shipping tomorrow?


unless they plan on discounting it further (with the new pricing, it would seem we are getting a better deal already) I don't see why they wouldn't start shipping since we hit the minimum already... but who knows, maybe we have to be patient


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

mykalcruze said:


> Am I the only one that thinks it's highly unlikely we'll hit 35, and they should just start shipping tomorrow?


I just bumped it up to 21! So there's hope if (as some speculated) Friday paydays drive sales! I'm not sure it's clear whether there's still a second discount tier for 35, though.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

I'll be picking mine up by friday.

Glad we hit the threshold.

--John


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

SitDownPro said:


> Short Answer: Yes
> 
> Long Answer: No. Your tune will come undetectable and you can reflash to the stock tune before sending it to the shop. No ECU rewrites are recorded with this tune. Even with the tune enabled, most dealerships won't notice a change unless they drive it in semi-manual mode (AKA now sport mode), if they put it in drive it will actually be a little less powerful than stock to gain nice MPG (Eco-mode).
> 
> *I am not an expert, but this is my understanding from following this thread and others.


Semi manual is a 11-12 Cruze only feature. 13-14 and possibly 15 will be CC button like the 11-15 manual Cruze unless they managed to include this into the October 2014 version of the tune. I'll plug my laptop up later tonight and see if the counter shows how many times I flashed it.



josh2012eco said:


> Does the select a tune still switch between performance and eco modes, or is it tune on/tune off?
> The website wasn't exactly clear off this..


Semi manual mode(shift left to M +/- mode and the car still shifts gears on it's own) is a 11-12 Cruze only feature. 13-14 and possibly 15 will be CC button like the 11-15 manual Cruze unless they managed to include this into the October 2014 version of the tune. CC white light on = Stock mode CC light off = Race Mode so long as you don't unselect the select -a - tune option (no, tune will be on always) when ordering. 



bL1Nd said:


> I have my sparks gap'ed at 0.035 will this new tune accommodate to that or does it still require me to go down to 0.028? Also looks like we're nice and close to hitting the mark. *Party hat on*


Negative, you will receive P0300 multiple misfire code when you get on it a few times in race mode with those gaps. Come back down to .028 and you should be fine, some went .026 to get a longer time between regapping the copper plugs. Took a few datalog freeway pulls to get the light but you can feel the spark blowout from the increased boost pressure. 



SitDownPro said:


> [email protected] I didn't clarify that I would be using 91 octane in the description. CAn you add that? I was the first order for Skyler.


The member I was quoting had Shell 91 in his sig. previous(not this tune) they asked you to tell em what grade you would be using. Go off of what Jerry is saying with multiple maps already in this October 2014 version tune. I haven't ran this version of the tune yet, but 89 ran like udder crap in the previous version of the tune and 91 was meh.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

I'm buying tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Would love to get it now that we hit 20! Sooner the better  

thanks for the reply about the gap, Ill put them down to .028, theyre irdium


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

bL1Nd said:


> Would love to get it now that we hit 20! Sooner the better
> 
> thanks for the reply about the gap, Ill put them down to .028, theyre irdium


Yep, still regap em. Wait till the tune is in your email and cord is in your possession before you close the gaps down. No point in making life miserable waiting for the tune.


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

So there is no difference between eco mode and the stock tune? I was hoping eco mode was remapped as well for better mpg's...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

josh2012eco said:


> So there is no difference between eco mode and the stock tune? I was hoping eco mode was remapped as well for better mpg's...


Eco = stock mode(not stock untuned). It's called stock mode because it mimics stock but has the ability to reach the PSI of race mode if you try and drive it aggressively. If you find yourself trying to aggressively drive in stock mode then just do yourself a favor and switch to race mode. Driving aggressively in stock mode can lower your MPG canceling out the eco benefits of stock mode and you don't really get the power you crave which could be found in race mode. For the older tune we have, stock mode cut down on the hesitation off the line by a lot even on the stock plugs and coppers cleaned up the rest of that slop. For race tune on the old tune, you had to almost relearn the car as you didn't need as much pedal travel off the line in the manuals. Can't speak on a tuned auto as I haven't driven one tuned. 

The second you guys get the tunes on, you will have the urge to go balls out to see what you just paid and waited almost months for. When you datalog, you don't need to do 0-120 mph pulls. Just make sure you are on a roadway that is of speed limits that you plan on running your 0 to whatever pulls.

*I will say until you guys and gals fully understand how the race tune feels in rain and this upcoming snow season conditions, try to drive in stock/eco mode untill you can safely explore the limits of your vehicle because the eco lrr tires can be overpowered in dry concrete conditions with the older tune most of us are running. I also say try to favor stock/eco mode in stop and go traffic until you get used to stopping quicker than you needed to before. One more key advice that should be common sense, the panted lines on the roadway are extremely slippery when wet. You will be reminded by this when you try and pedal down from a dig at a stoplight and you cross over the stop line and the 2 crosswalk lines that follow. For you NYC guys with that whole intersection pretty much painted, please be careful granted you won't have the space to go balls out in the city. *


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Eco = stock mode(not stock untuned). It's called stock mode because it mimics stock but has the ability to reach the PSI of race mode if you try and drive it aggressively. If you find yourself trying to aggressively drive in stock mode then just do yourself a favor and switch to race mode. Driving aggressively in stock mode can lower your MPG canceling out the eco benefits of stock mode and you don't really get the power you crave which could be found in race mode. For the older tune we have, stock mode cut down on the hesitation off the line by a lot even on the stock plugs and coppers cleaned up the rest of that slop. For race tune on the old tune, you had to almost relearn the car as you didn't need as much pedal travel off the line in the manuals. Can't speak on a tuned auto as I haven't driven one tuned.
> 
> The second you guys get the tunes on, you will have the urge to go balls out to see what you just paid and waited almost months for. When you datalog, you don't need to do 0-120 mph pulls. Just make sure you are on a roadway that is of speed limits that you plan on running your 0 to whatever pulls.
> 
> *I will say until you guys and gals fully understand how the race tune feels in rain and this upcoming snow season conditions, try to drive in stock/eco mode untill you can safely explore the limits of your vehicle because the eco lrr tires can be overpowered in dry concrete conditions with the older tune most of us are running. I also say try to favor stock/eco mode in stop and go traffic until you get used to stopping quicker than you needed to before. One more key advice that should be common sense, the panted lines on the roadway are extremely slippery when wet. You will be reminded by this when you try and pedal down from a dig at a stoplight and you cross over the stop line and the 2 crosswalk lines that follow. For you NYC guys with that whole intersection pretty much painted, please be careful granted you won't have the space to go balls out in the city. *


Well here in Texas we have county roads that are 75mph and I drive 81 on them. 0-81 it is =)


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

Link to next page for the cheap cheap group buy!!! 
Cruzetalk Elite Group Buy


----------



## freebeer (Aug 28, 2014)

Just picked one up! 

I wasn't on the original list, but I couldn't pass this up.

Thanks for setting this up!


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm going to think about it for another day.


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

Nano-Skiff said:


> I'm going to think about it for another day.


If the money is there, there will be no other offer close to this kind of deal. I was semi iffy on the other deal we had, but this one I couldn't possibly let down.


----------



## rswitzer (Aug 10, 2014)

So this is a little off topic but couldn't find the answer when I searched. Is there any additional benefit going with a CAI once I have the tune. I keep seeing talk on throttle response and turbo sound, but wasn't sure of the actual HP gains. 

As far as sound goes, I like the car cause its quiet, and thats coming from owning a Mazdaspeed 3 with CAI. The road noise drove me crazy on long trips.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

I have to place the entire order at once, so they will all be ordered after the GB closes. I would expect about a week or so turn around time on them, but keep in mind you are getting over $350 off the retail price, so just have a little patience 

You guys will love this new cal, we've had it on our cruze 1.4t for a couple months now testing it, and its great.


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

rswitzer said:


> So this is a little off topic but couldn't find the answer when I searched. Is there any additional benefit going with a CAI once I have the tune. I keep seeing talk on throttle response and turbo sound, but wasn't sure of the actual HP gains.
> 
> As far as sound goes, I like the car cause its quiet, and thats coming from owning a Mazdaspeed 3 with CAI. The road noise drove me crazy on long trips.
> 
> Thanks


From what I've read the intake greatly improves throttle response and increases the 'intake and turbo noise' you hear the 'woosh' more. I don't think there are any gains to HP/TQ worth mentioning on our little engines, but I want one specifically for the improved throttle response.


----------



## jgasca (Jan 2, 2014)

rswitzer said:


> So this is a little off topic but couldn't find the answer when I searched. Is there any additional benefit going with a CAI once I have the tune. I keep seeing talk on throttle response and turbo sound, but wasn't sure of the actual HP gains.
> 
> As far as sound goes, I like the car cause its quiet, and thats coming from owning a Mazdaspeed 3 with CAI. The road noise drove me crazy on long trips.
> 
> Thanks


If you want it quiet...dont get the CAI. You'll listen to the turbo almost your whole drive.

just my opinion


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

jgasca said:


> Just purchased mine. 3 to go people!!!
> 
> On another note, I chose not to get the cable. Why am I being charged $12 for shipping?? What will be shipped to me?
> 
> ...


I'm wondering the same...why would we get charged shipping when nothing is going to be shipped when opting out of getting the cable? Is this an error on the website?

I went ahead & placed my order anyways. #25 for the 2013 Buick Encore.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey [email protected],

What shipper will you guys use to ship to canada for the cable?

I'm order #26.

--John


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

SitDownPro said:


> If the money is there, there will be no other offer close to this kind of deal. I was semi iffy on the other deal we had, but this one I couldn't possibly let down.



I just want to be sure that there isn't something else I'd rather spend the $400 on. I may wait until I have a new exhaust and after I've had the car a while longer. It is a great deal though.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

nybble said:


> hey [email protected],
> 
> what shipper will you guys use to ship to canada for the cable?
> 
> ...



usps


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Why is shipping being charged for those of us that arent buying the cable?


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> usps


Any additional deals for going over a certain number such as 30?


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

rswitzer said:


> So this is a little off topic but couldn't find the answer when I searched. Is there any additional benefit going with a CAI once I have the tune. I keep seeing talk on throttle response and turbo sound, but wasn't sure of the actual HP gains.
> 
> As far as sound goes, I like the car cause its quiet, and thats coming from owning a Mazdaspeed 3 with CAI. The road noise drove me crazy on long trips.
> 
> Thanks


Eh, not really. It will be slightly noticeable in low end acceleration (I mean right when you put the peddle down), and it will give the engine better air flow. I'd just drop a K&N filter and do the snorkel delete. Same benefits.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Bought mine...currently at 27 sold...hopefully 35 brings further discounts...


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

Picked mine up also.
Jerry @ BNR, why am I being charged shipping if I opted out of getting the cable?


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

Purchased! Such a good deal.

Just in time too, looks like 2 hours left.


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

Nano-Skiff said:


> I just want to be sure that there isn't something else I'd rather spend the $400 on. I may wait until I have a new exhaust and after I've had the car a while longer. It is a great deal though.


Tune really is step 1... you need a tune to take advantage of any other performance mods.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I wonder how much my gains will be with the tune since i have a catless dp, catted midpipe, borla cb and k&n sri? Be kinda curious to get it on the dyno. How many tunes actually sold?


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

I was 31.. not sure if there are any after me.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Ajn said:


> I was 31.. not sure if there are any after me.


Last I saw the count it was 32


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

I just want o give a big shout out to jerry and BNR ! THANK YOU JERRY FOR HELPING US GET THIS AMAZING DEAL ! And thank you to everyone who helped me get this group buy thing going! I wasnt about to give up and here we are ! At least 32 strong ! 

THANKS EVERYONE !!!

Oh and for those few peeps who have asked.... no i didnt get a better deal for being the originator of the thread..... But I aint complaining !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

If you were charged shipping but didn't get a cable, please let us know and we will refund the shipping


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue_RS said:


> I wonder how much my gains will be with the tune since i have a catless dp, catted midpipe, borla cb and k&n sri? Be kinda curious to get it on the dyno. How many tunes actually sold?


A lot more, this car seems to run slower 1/4 times with mods than stock until you tune it.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah my dyno showed this as well!


----------



## shkaff (Oct 12, 2014)

<------ #24

Sold my 2012 C350C and got an '11 Eco MT yesterday so this group buy could not have been more timely, thanks BNR and CruzeTalk.


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

The wait for the tune file and cable is gonna be the death of me


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chevyforever said:


> The wait for the tune file and cable is gonna be the death of me


The cable will be the death, the tune will show up before the cable ships usually. If you got a local with a trifecta cable you can get R done before the cable reaches you.


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

How long do you think the tune will take? And bnr ships out of fl and I live in Tampa so hopefully it will be fast! So ready for this haha


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Aug 8, 2014)

is it too late to add myself to the group buy?, how much would this cost?


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

BigNorm4Life said:


> is it too late to add myself to the group buy?, how much would this cost?


Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you're too late brother, the group buy closed yesterday.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2 Trifecta Group Buys this year and just short of Black Friday so not sure there will be another one soon or a Black Friday deal unless Jerry can chime in.


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

It's all over but the wait. Hopefully this lives up to all the hype. I have been happy with the Cruze so far as a mile-eater, I'm expecting this will make it just a little more fun.


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

This Group Buy was like 2 months in the making and well worth it =)


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If you were charged shipping but didn't get a cable, please let us know and we will refund the shipping


Hey Jerry, can we get an EST shipping time and tune time? How long does it usually take to get logs back?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, im curious as to if the tunes/ cables/ handhelds have been shipped out yet.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Im just curious when the tune will be shipped/emailed out to those who have the cable already.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Any info?


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

Have the cables even been shipped/is there a tracking number of some sort?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sign into the BNR site and check your spam/bulk folders. 

There is a link in the email and on the BNR site to submit tickets. You attach the log files to that ticket and try to not make multiple tickets to "get a quicker reply". I got a email back in about 2 days saying the log file was fine. 

You click the button and it records all of what you do. I did a launch with t/c on and with t/c off. Then I also did the Eco tune as well all in that time allotted. 

Pick a safe place to do it and don't do 0-100 mph pulls. You want to run the revs all the way out so don't shift at 3k.


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

sent a ticket in last week asking about delivery estimates...response was she believed it would go out this week and tracking would be provided


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah as soon as the cables ship there will be a tracking email sent to you. We did order all the calibrations and cables for those that bought them last week, so hopefully they start going out this week. Just takes a bit of time as there are a lot of orders. Don't worry, our reputation should speak for itself- everyone will get their stuff as quickly as possible.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Was really hoping to have something by now. Even a tracking # for the cable. I've spoke twice to BNR and just been told "should e shipping soon!"

Portal still says "order status: new"


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

Agreed, I was hoping to have something after ordering just about 2 weeks ago. I have spoken to BNR twice as well and recieved the same responses. Slighty frustrating, though I can understand a delay due to a bulk sale as so, but some more communication would be great.


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

mskrutsi said:


> Agreed, I was hoping to have something after ordering just about 2 weeks ago. I have spoken to BNR twice as well and recieved the same responses. Slighty frustrating, though I can understand a delay due to a bulk sale as so, but some more communication would be great.


I'm being pretty patient about it, it's not like it's an emergency, but it would have been nice to know going in that it would take 3-4 weeks or whatever it ends up taking. A no B/S update would also be nice.


----------



## jgasca (Jan 2, 2014)

det said:


> I'm being pretty patient about it, it's not like it's an emergency, but it would have been nice to know going in that it would take 3-4 weeks or whatever it ends up taking. A no B/S update would also be nice.


+1

I don't mean to add to the complaints but I've never waited more than 2 weeks for a purchase that could be sent over electronically. This being my first tune purchase, its not looking like a good experience so far.


----------



## dashbash9787 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm not too worried about future turn around time. I'll give them that it's a big order on top of the daily grind.

On the plus side, I've already got 4 people lined up to race! I mean... I've gotten 4 people to accelerate rapidly for testing purposes...
A completely stock AT 1.4T Cruze and a MT 1.4T Sonic with a Budget Tune from about 6 months ago. I've also got a 08 Pontiac G6 GXP and a 87 Suburban with a Built 5.7 both of which I expect to lose to.

But those first 2 guys... Ohhhh the fun to be had... *hopefully* I cannot express the amount of trash talk I've done the past two weeks...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Cables and tunes should be going out this week


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Cables and tunes should be going out this week


Thanks for the update Jerry. 

Question for you: My engine is a 1.8 L, what should the gap be in my plugs to run the tune? Some people I have spoke to ran the stock gap.


----------



## vigil14 (Feb 24, 2013)

Does anyone know the email to send the data logs? I looked on bad news racing and they don't have our tune or the one for the sonic anymore.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Go to the BNR site and look in the header for submit datalogs.

*Edit* on the main page under the "R" in the huge BNR logo click on the "Datalog Ticketing System" tab and start there. 

The gb link is dead. Once the GB is over, the link is gone so nobody else can click and buy for that price as we speak.


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

Just received my partial shipping notice in my email. Looks like my cable is on the way. Jerry wasn't kidding when he said 'this week'. Hope the rest of you guys get your update soon!


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Just curious, what number of the group buy were you?


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Blue_RS said:


> Just curious, what number of the group buy were you?


I was number 8 to buy and I just got my email that the cable has shipped.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Just got my ship notice as well !


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

handofgod said:


> Just got my ship notice as well !


Me three! Its like christmas before christmas! Only this present still has to make it across the country first...


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

I've had my cable for a week already... $100 from another CT member. lol
Where's the tune?


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

Shipping notice here as well ... I guess it's party-time.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Heres hoping i get my shipping info tomorrow.


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

I was first to buy. Don't think they went on purchase order. No email here. Excited to get this going though.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

SitDownPro said:


> I was first to buy. Don't think they went on purchase order. No email here. Excited to get this going though.


Sign into BNR site and check that way if you didn't see a shipping email.


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

Blue_RS said:


> Just curious, what number of the group buy were you?


Sorry I missed this yesterday Blue, was busy at work. I was #2 in line for the GB.


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

SitDownPro said:


> I was first to buy. Don't think they went on purchase order. No email here. Excited to get this going though.


Yeah, I am sure with the bulk order they're just sending them out all at once/as fast as they can. Hope everyone gets theirs soon!


----------



## freebeer (Aug 28, 2014)

I was like #22 and got my shipping notice yesterday.

Can't wait!

I did just check the tracking number they gave me though and it is "pre-shipping info sent to USPS" or something like that. So they definitely haven't given it to the post office yet.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I got a notice for partial shipping today.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

There is no particular order they are going out in, they'll all get picked up at the same time by USPS. We got a notification from TF that the cals were up on their fileshare for us, so we'll be downloading them and sending them out to you guys this week as planned.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

So jerry, what does this mean? 
This is a Partial Shipment notification, check the items below for details. You will receive an additional email once the remainings items on your order are shipped. Contact us if you have any questions about your order.


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

Blue_RS said:


> So jerry, what does this mean?
> This is a Partial Shipment notification, check the items below for details. You will receive an additional email once the remainings items on your order are shipped. Contact us if you have any questions about your order.


I am pretty sure that's just a notification that the cable went out, since the tune file is included in the order as well it is a 'partial shipment' since the files have not technically been delivered yet. Also, USPS can sometimes be awful about updating their tracking information. A friend of mine ordered something from TX that shipped USPS last week and didn't get a shipping update until yesterday when it was in the area, it arrived today.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok thank you!


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

No problem, hope I got that right. If not I'm sure Jerry will correct me and make sure everyone is well informed.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Got my email today...will try to flash this weekend!!!!


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

Got mine earlier today for my wife's Encore. Will try to flash it tomorrow morning.


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

Just got my files, noticed this and thought it was interesting..

"For those who requested Select a tune the new calibration actually has PAL (Performance Algorithm Liftfoot) integrated in it (we borrowed it from some other higher end GM vehicles like the Corvette Stingray, Cadillac CTS VSport and ATS turbo). This is a driver intent prediction algorithm that shifts the throttle response and shift points around based on how the vehicle thinks you want to drive. Integration of this feature has rendered the traditional use of "select-a-tune" as obsolete. However, our engineering team is researching other potential uses for on-the-fly map selectability (e.g. high octane fuel mode, etc.)"

So it seems that the new programming is not selected with the cruise control switch? It seems like it is controlled by how much pedal you give it. I have not asked Jerry or anyone at Trifecta about it yet, and am new to all this so I very well could be reading that completely wrong. Did anyone else notice this or have more inforamtion about the select-a-tune?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Um yeah, that would be good info to know. I dont wanna have to flash back to factory everytime i go to the dealer.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Wicked. got the tune. and i was hoping it had PAL.

Now just to wait for USPS + Canada Post to get my cable here PRONTO.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Tune file in email. Car in California. Cable in Florida. Torture. Pure torture.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

soooo automatics still put it in 'M' for better performance or?....


----------



## dashbash9787 (Jul 22, 2014)

I just finished installing it and here's what I've noticed in the 5 minutes I got to drive it before going back into work. 2014 AT.

1. "Manual" mode now auto-shifts just like Drive. (It didn't do that before, just hit redline and sat there until you did it) But now it doesn't redline when it shifts. Which leaves it at 4k at 4th gear when your drag racing (not fun).
2. 0-60 is somewhere in the 8 Second range. Much better than the 11.6 seconds I used to get.

Once I have more time I'll be able to figure out all the little nuances that it has.


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

dashbash9787 said:


> I just finished installing it and here's what I've noticed in the 5 minutes I got to drive it before going back into work. 2014 AT.
> 
> 1. "Manual" mode now auto-shifts just like Drive. (It didn't do that before, just hit redline and sat there until you did it) But now it doesn't redline when it shifts. Which leaves it at 4k at 4th gear when your drag racing (not fun).
> 2. 0-60 is somewhere in the 8 Second range. Much better than the 11.6 seconds I used to get.
> ...


Based off of that I guess I have 2 questions...

1) For a MT will this be the same scenerio (meaning no need to switch cruise control on and off

2) did the tune file sent contain both the factory and elite all in that one file?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Im a little dissappointed. I really wanted the selectatune where i drive my car in the winter and we have some shity weather. I dont want the gas pedal to determine whether the tune is on or not.


----------



## dashbash9787 (Jul 22, 2014)

Blue_RS said:


> Im a little dissappointed. I really wanted the selectatune where i drive my car in the winter and we have some shity weather. I dont want the gas pedal to determine whether the tune is on or not.


To be honest I wanted mine backwards. Control ON for Performance and OFF for Eco. Mostly due to the fact that when I'm on the highway (most of my drive) I'd like to have it ready to go for overtaking people and when I am on the streets I'm never going to use Cruise Control going from red light to red light sooo...

I'm sure if enough people ask nicely they'll give us an option to change on Flashing maybe? It may not even be possible so Hopes and Dreams people... Hopes and Dreams.


----------



## dashbash9787 (Jul 22, 2014)

mskrutsi said:


> Based off of that I guess I have 2 questions...
> 
> 1) For a MT will this be the same scenerio (meaning no need to switch cruise control on and off
> 
> 2) did the tune file sent contain both the factory and elite all in that one file?


Not sure about the MT but if I had to put money down I'd bet it's all the same. As for the tune file, one of the steps when your Flashing is "Custom (Trifecta) Powertrain Calibration" and the other is "Stock (Factory) Powertrain Calibration".


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Anybody in the GTA let me use their cable for an hour?

--John


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Nybble im in Stoney Creek, my cable is going to us address, if i get it in before yours maybe we can tune together......


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Blue_RS said:


> Im a little dissappointed. I really wanted the selectatune where i drive my car in the winter and we have some shity weather. I dont want the gas pedal to determine whether the tune is on or not.



I am with you on this, I wouldnt of bought the tune if it were to be always engadged and determined by the car when to increase power, I want ECO MODE and SPORT MODE. In winter up here in Canada, I'll need to be in ECO mode, I don't want the the power in the snow...


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

I thought that PAL was for driving in corners and turns or am I wrong?


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

bL1Nd said:


> I am with you on this, I wouldnt of bought the tune if it were to be always engadged and determined by the car when to increase power, I want ECO MODE and SPORT MODE. In winter up here in Canada, I'll need to be in ECO mode, I don't want the the power in the snow...



Agreed. I was really liking the idea of flipping between the modes on the fly when need be. I guess we will just have to see how it performs with the PAL set up. Cable comes tomm. ill be sure to post how the MT works with this setup.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

dashbash9787 said:


> To be honest I wanted mine backwards. Control ON for Performance and OFF for Eco. Mostly due to the fact that when I'm on the highway (most of my drive) I'd like to have it ready to go for overtaking people and when I am on the streets I'm never going to use Cruise Control going from red light to red light sooo...
> 
> I'm sure if enough people ask nicely they'll give us an option to change on Flashing maybe? It may not even be possible so Hopes and Dreams people... Hopes and Dreams.


*speaking in old tune terms, new tune is on its way and I haven't done it yet* 

It's opposite for this reason, cruise control will use performance tune file and when you resume speed it will wot in race mode. You shouldn't be using cruise in the rain but people do and that would be extremely scary to have the car wot in limited traction situations while giving it the beans. 

On the old outdated tune, I have the ability to spin tire(s) once I reach 3k and spin tires at 70 mph in the rain even when you leave traction and stabilitrac active. 

In all seriousness, it is possible the tune runs Eco until you wot(similar to overboost in the diesel) or pass 50-60% throttle. I trusted them before and I will trust them again with this new tune.


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

Didn't mean to cause any trouble or scare anyone about how the tune works, (although it is Halloween). I am still definitely excited and glad I got the tune, I did like the switch for 'always on' or 'always off' but we will see how it works. Maybe someone from Trifecta or Jerry can better answer any questions about how the new select-a-tune system works. Just got my shipping update that my cable left Florida today... :-| Thanks USPS. Glad to see some of you guys getting it installed.

EDIT: Just found this article, and this thread that goes over PAL/PAS. Might help clear up the systems a little more?


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

handofgod said:


> Lets see if we can get a list going of how many peeps would be interested?
> 
> 1. Mathew (handofgod)
> 2. Blue_RS
> ...


I'm interested


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

My cable should be arriving tomorrow but I have yet to recieve the tune.. Hope this was worth my money.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Chevyforever said:


> My cable should be arriving tomorrow but I have yet to recieve the tune.. Hope this was worth my money.


No one can really comment yet, with the lack of select a tune, some of us (myself) are uneasy about this purchase. I cant have my car going into bat **** crazy mode when Im driving in a blizzard....


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

bL1Nd said:


> No one can really comment yet, with the lack of select a tune, some of us (myself) are uneasy about this purchase. I cant have my car going into bat **** crazy mode when Im driving in a blizzard....


I don't think I'll get around to tuning this weekend, so I'm looking forward to everyone's feedback. I did like the idea of switching between "modes." It's a simple idea that offers a level of control that I liked. Hopefully everybody likes the new alternate ... I'm skeptical but open-minded and looking forward to seeing the early-adopters' opinions.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

the whole reason I chose not to get the select a tune option was because I use my cruise control all the time but I accidently hit the switch all the time once I've gotten off the freeway and started city driving. I didn't think I could handle that so I didn't get it, but this PAL option seems like it might work. need more info.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aus348 said:


> I'm interested


You missed the GB for it  you have to ask jerry if there will be any Black Friday deals or another GB early next year if you wanted a discount rate.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

handofgod said:


> Nybble im in Stoney Creek, my cable is going to us address, if i get it in before yours maybe we can tune together......


That sounds good.

Is your tracking even showing any movement? Mine has not changed at all. Hasn't shown up on the canada post site yet either.


 October 29, 2014  
 Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

nybble said:


> That sounds good.
> 
> Is your tracking even showing any movement? Mine has not changed at all. Hasn't shown up on the canada post site yet either.
> 
> ...


I live in Florida where this was shipped out of and its just arriving today, it'll get there just might take awhile


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Can't see the html correctly on the app, is it saying notified of a package to ship? If that's the case it scheduled to be picked up or dropped off to the center for shipping.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Mine says the exact same thing.


nybble said:


> That sounds good.
> 
> Is your tracking even showing any movement? Mine has not changed at all. Hasn't shown up on the canada post site yet either.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtomac (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's a link from GM explaining PAL 

Cadillac ATS Has Unique PAL for Spirited Driving


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

In AZ and got my package today!


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

mtomac said:


> Here's a link from GM explaining PAL
> 
> Cadillac ATS Has Unique PAL for Spirited Driving


I haven't seen anything about PAL and a manual transmission on any of the articles, I still wonder how trifecta used this to make select a tune obsolete? and how/if it works on a manual?


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

Cable is in.. waiting for the tune now.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

neirfin said:


> I haven't seen anything about PAL and a manual transmission on any of the articles, I still wonder how trifecta used this to make select a tune obsolete? and how/if it works on a manual?


Ya by the way it sounds PAL is for cornering so how does this replace select a tune.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

dashbash9787 said:


> I just finished installing it and here's what I've noticed in the 5 minutes I got to drive it before going back into work. 2014 AT.
> 
> 1. "Manual" mode now auto-shifts just like Drive. (It didn't do that before, just hit redline and sat there until you did it) But now it doesn't redline when it shifts. Which leaves it at 4k at 4th gear when your drag racing (not fun).
> 2. 0-60 is somewhere in the 8 Second range. Much better than the 11.6 seconds I used to get.
> ...


This was a 11-12 feature. 13-14 changed the software and Trifecta wasn't able to do this untill now I guess. You should be able to start manual shifting and go back to normal once you + or - the gears on the shifter. D should be eco mode.


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

Hoping the tune file comes in soon cable is ready to go


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

neirfin said:


> I haven't seen anything about PAL and a manual transmission on any of the articles, I still wonder how trifecta used this to make select a tune obsolete? and how/if it works on a manual?


I installed the tune today. I have a manual RS 2012. Right off the bat when I went to pull out of first gear for 
the first time after installing it seemed very torquey, much different from before. Just to verify on the first 
drive I hooked up the Torque app on my phone to the car to get some readings. I did a quick pull to look at boost 
readings, it read 20lbs when i got on it. While gunning it i did notice something weird, at about 4500-5000rpms 
in 3rd gear the car had a slight rumble like something was surging, not sure if that is normal or if that really 
happened before. Out of curiousity on my drive back I turned on cruise control to see if anything changed. 
Everything seemed to be the same as before, so i think the select a tune feature is non existent in MT cruze's. 
Overall opinion is that the car is noticibly snappier, which is awesome. Only thing I did not like is that with 
how torquey first gear now is, you need to be gentle with it when in stop and go traffic. In this situation 
select a tune would be nice. From a previous post i read it sounded like PAL would adjust to driving habits, so if 
you take that literally then in stop and go traffic I would think it would tone down the tune a bit.
I did try data logging a zero to 60 pull, i think i did it correctly as far as recording it. So i am now waiting 
to see what they have to say about it. I hope the turn around time for the data log is quick, especially if i 
need to resubmit bc i did not record properly or something.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

mskrutsi said:


> I installed the tune today........so i think the select a tune feature is non existent in MT cruze's......


did you choose select a tune when you put in the order? also which ezflash program did you use, I went to try the link they emailed and Im getting a 404 not found...?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Try it again, it should work now. I was in the middle of renaming a few files on our server and you must have tried in the middle of it! LOL


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Try it again, it should work now. I was in the middle of renaming a few files on our server and you must have tried in the middle of it! LOL


im really good at having bad timing... lol
yep worked thanks!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

mskrutsi said:


> I installed the tune today. I have a manual RS 2012. Right off the bat when I went to pull out of first gear for
> the first time after installing it seemed very torquey, much different from before. Just to verify on the first
> drive I hooked up the Torque app on my phone to the car to get some readings. I did a quick pull to look at boost
> readings, it read 20lbs when i got on it.  While gunning it i did notice something weird, at about 4500-5000rpms
> ...


What gaps are your plugs?
What tool did you use to measure gaps if you did?
What does the springs look like inside your coil pack boots?

For my old tune, I had to pull negative battery for it to "work". Eco and race felt identical until that point. In eco you could hear the engine rev and the car didn't accelerate much and in race the car moved more than it made noise while accelerating.


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> What gaps are your plugs?
> What tool did you use to measure gaps if you did?
> What does the springs look like inside your coil pack boots?
> 
> For my old tune, I had to pull negative battery for it to "work". Eco and race felt identical until that point. In eco you could hear the engine rev and the car didn't accelerate much and in race the car moved more than it made noise while accelerating.


I did choose the option to have select a tune, but the email from BNR said they did not use it (used PAL instead). I did not mess with the plug gaps at all. I will pull the neg terminal and see if that changes anything. So does this tune with a MT use select a tune or PAL?


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

May be the factory gaps, they need to be regapped to .028 for the tune. Can't wait for mine


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

From what they said in the email they sent with the tune. They did away with Select-a-tune *without really saying anything until the tune was delivered*

From the email they sent with my tune attached to it:
"For those who requested Select a tune the new calibration actually has PAL (Performance Algorithm Liftfoot) integrated in it (we borrowed it from some other higher end GM vehicles like the Corvette Stingray, Cadillac CTS VSport and ATS turbo). This is a driver intent prediction algorithm that shifts the throttle response and shift points around based on how the vehicle thinks you want to drive. Integration of this feature has rendered the traditional use of "select-a-tune" as obsolete. However, our engineering team is researching other potential uses for on-the-fly map selectability (e.g. high octane fuel mode, etc.)"

But I don't understand this. PAL that they "borrowed" is kinda cool, but i'm not sure how it factored in to replace having an eco vs performance mode. http://media.gm.com/media/us/en/gm/news.detail.html/content/Pages/news/us/en/2012/Dec/1220-ats-pal.html

Overall, i'm happy with the tune. But i think I would have much preferred to still have select-a-tune, or not have been offered the choice in the first place.

Is there a consensus that I should have pulled my negative after doing the tune and i might see some other feature or response?

--John


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

Chevyforever said:


> May be the factory gaps, they need to be regapped to .028 for the tune. Can't wait for mine


Thanks for the info. I'll def re gap them, so will doing that get rid of the surging?. Should that have been something they should mention when the tune is sent out?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I believe there was a few mentions of .028 but don't remember where exactly on their site. We usually drill it in every time we see a Spark plug thread pop up as I also when tuned brand new with .038 gaps didn't get far without a CEL. 

Most didn't need to pull the negative cable, only I did for some odd reason. Some also did a force relearn on the auto trans but I can't speak on that as I am a manual.


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

Got the tune loaded up today, horrible surging and stuttering during WOT beyond 3,000rpm. At this point I am nearly certain it is the plug gap. I will check/set the plugs tomorrow and inspect everything. I should have checked today before installing the tune. Oh well. 

To everyone else, check your gaps, I was trying to be lazy and it bit me in the ass.


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

Ajn said:


> Got the tune loaded up today, horrible surging and stuttering during WOT beyond 3,000rpm. At this point I am nearly certain it is the plug gap. I will check/set the plugs tomorrow and inspect everything. I should have checked today before installing the tune. Oh well.
> 
> To everyone else, check your gaps, I was trying to be lazy and it bit me in the ass.



Yep i did the same thing it sounds like, i was just exciting to load it up and drive. I'm going to do the .028 gap tomm and hopefully all problems will then be solved.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yep, I barely got 20 miles in before I got P0300 misfire codes. After waiting that long, you just want it on the car a see what you just paid for. Regap then data log it.


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Yep, I barely got 20 miles in before I got P0300 misfire codes. After waiting that long, you just want it on the car a see what you just paid for. Regap then data log it.



Is a 0-60 pull good enough for a data log?


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

mskrutsi said:


> Is a 0-60 pull good enough for a data log?


A 0 - 60 pull is all they need according to the install video on Bad News Racing's email sent with the tune file.

I just loaded the tune. First thing I noticed, my fans kicked on almost immediately after I started the car, kind of annoying, but I noticed this when I first installed my K&N CAI. Second: first gear is very torquey (sp). Third: second and third gears are much more punchy. And fourth: its sounds like my CAI is much louder than before. 

I took the car out on the highway and did the 0 - 60 pull and then really hammered on it. It felt good, no noticeable backfiring and I didn't feel any misfires. I put about 10 miles on it before heading back to the parking lot. I'll put it to the test this afternoon on my drive home, which is about 30 miles of city and highway driving.

Also, When I asked BNR about the gap in my plugs they weren't sure because it is a 1.8L NA engine. If anyone else has tuned the 1.8L NA let me know the gap you used, I'm running the stock gap.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

So I installed my tune last night, after gapping my sparks at .028 (with the correct tools). 

I am having heavy shaking and spudering during idles at redlights. My CEL is on, and I never had time to scan it last night, so I am forced to drive around with this issue until my ticket/datalog is adjusted.

My car is peppier on acceleration. I am still upset there is no select a tune, as I dont want the power available all the time, especially in winter when I need to pass people - it'll be too much and it'll put me out of traction and dangerous on ice, when I purchased this tune I expected to be able to be in ECO tune and SPORT tune. Infact, my gas milage wont be as good prior to the tune because now my power kicks in when I dont even want it to, thus ruining my mileage. 

Anyone having my issue?


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

bL1Nd said:


> So I installed my tune last night, after gapping my sparks at .028 (with the correct tools).
> 
> I am having heavy shaking and spudering during idles at redlights. My CEL is on, and I never had time to scan it last night, so I am forced to drive around with this issue until my ticket/datalog is adjusted.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you experienced the same thing that happend to me. Difference is i didnt regap my plugs yet, but i had the shaking and spudering. My CEL light did not come on though. I am wondering if re-gapping will fix my issues now if you had the same issues after adjusting the gap.


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

Just tuned my 2011 at turbo, it pulls like a maniac relative to stock. In standard drive floored it shifts at 5k rpm and in "sport" shifts around 6k. Just sent in my data logs no idle issues and plugs at .028 i may have felt slight surging at 5kish rpm in normal drive but i will see what vince says from my log. Best luck guys


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

My question is: why couldn't they keep the select-a-tune with the addition of the PAL? Then they could set it up like stock auto Camaro's. Drive is normal shifting for economy (select a tune Eco mode) and then you can move it to M and not touch the paddle shifters and it goes into sport auto mode (full power mode on the tune) and it holds gears longer and is more happy to downshift until PAL kicks in then it really holds low gears (talking 4k plus rpm) and downshifts under braking (usually downshifts around 4500rpm). If it was integrated on the cruze this way it would make a lot more sense...anyone else agree?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

The website has the select a tune & no lift shift bullet points on the bottom of their cruze tune page but no information below it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

im thinking about waiting on installing the tune until i get a solid answer if i do or dont have PAL. i didnt choose select a tune so i would think i dont have it, but the response from bnr via email wasnt really a concrete answer either way...


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

Pal is only active in with the shifter moved to the left in sport mode.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Chevyforever said:


> Pal is only active in with the shifter moved to the left in sport mode.


So what i described. That would be perfect to me. So you're saying select a tune still works?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

Basically. Although there is still the better throttle response and it feels overall better in standard drive.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

I saw no difference from putting my shifter over to the left to just leaving it "D".... the select a tune is non existant, it's always there, it only shows up if you press on the gas a little faster/harder. Again, There is no select a tune. If so, my tune didnt get it... I put it over to M and I still have to shift normally.

Chevyforever is wrong.


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

I can post a video to prove that Im not. Redline at 5k in drive and doesnt hold on to revs. Shift at6k at WOT in maunal mode and holds your rpms. I hope you resolve your issues but theres really no need to be rude.
Edit: I do believe there is more power even in standard drive it feels noticably more torquey when you get on it. Best of luck


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Chevyforever said:


> I can post a video to prove that Im not. Redline at 5k in drive and doesnt hold on to revs. Shift at6k at WOT in maunal mode and holds your rpms. I hope you resolve your issues but theres really no need to be rude.
> Edit: I do believe there is more power even in standard drive it feels noticably more torquey when you get on it. Best of luck


sorry wasnt trying to be rude, I just know that there is no Sport Mode when you push it over to the left, you still have to shift... and the performance is the same as in Drive. Least with my tune, and if I'm wrong my apologies again. There is no select a tune, you step on it and it wakes up. I really wish there was select a tune, kinda feeling dooped. I need select a tune in the winter....


----------



## freebeer (Aug 28, 2014)

Chevyforever, bL1Nd...

What year are your cars? Obviously you both have automatic transmissions, so maybe it's a year thing that makes them different? 

There's probably reasons why tunes have to be different I'm thinking.


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the new programming is for all years. I don't think there is a difference between them. The name is MY2011-2015+.


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

I drive a 2011 AT. Mine shifts automatically in sport mode as well as allowing me to shift it. Also holds shifts out when braking and whatnot. Id shoot them an email about that if it isnt working or honestly need a straight response from trifecta directly I suppose?


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

So after I drove home, I noticed a rough idle, only after I drove the car rather hard for 30 miles. Also, I notice a whine coming out of the engine, it changes pitch with RPM's.

What worries me most is that my fans are running hard and it is very cool in Maryland today. I don't believe it reached above 55 degrees today.

Anyone else notice a sort of whining coming from their engine and or their fans running hard?


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Rockhead said:


> So after I drove home, I noticed a rough idle, only after I drove the car rather hard for 30 miles. Also, I notice a whine coming out of the engine, it changes pitch with RPM's.
> 
> What worries me most is that my fans are running hard and it is very cool in Maryland today. I don't believe it reached above 55 degrees today.
> 
> Anyone else notice a sort of whining coming from their engine and or their fans running hard?


rough idle for me too, shakes and spudders, kinda scarey really.... hope they fix this. I am thinking they sent out the same tune to every one and are waiting for datalogs to give everyone specific tunes. I say this because my Forge BOV doesnt seem to be loud or any louder then my stock one, and that means it probably wasnt tuned to its potential .... this is assumption I could be wrong. I hope Im not though, because this is a rough start and I want a specific tune for my specific set up! Just waiting for them to get back to me.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

I went ahead and installed the tune they sent me. I hope that since I didnt choose select-a-tune that I dont have it, it certaintly doesnt feel like any eco mode is there... the pedal response is 10000 times better, almost too good. From a normal launch (not giving it a ton of pedal) it seems like it responds so well that I need to change how I drive otherwise I'm gonna burn my clutch up. I normally had to give it a decent amount of gas to take off from a stop, now I barely need any pedal. The best part is that the car feels like it wont need a downshift to make it up slight hills, ill know for sure on my commute home tonight. I got a few minutes of datalog and will get a few more on the way home. Overall I would have to say its the best power you could possibly want from a $300 mod.

I have not had any issue with the fans, my only concern is still that I would like to try the PAL feature, I emailed asking if I could have a tune file with it, and the only response was a quick blurb about the PAL feature replacing the select-a-tune... I already understand that and wonder if she just copied and pasted her response to a few dozen ppl...


----------



## mykalcruze (Oct 1, 2014)

Installed the tune with new plugs, gapped to .028 running 91 octane E0, car has more torque at low RPM but still a huge dead spot around 4k rpm. Watching boost it showed 14-15psi around 4k rpm and 5-6k rpm it wanted to go up to 20psi or so. I tested accelerating from 2k rpm in 5th and 6th, wasn't any better than stock. I guess I'll log and see if they need to tweak the tune for my car, I only really got it for highway passing not off the line so hopefully some tweaks can fix that. I just filled up (16 gallons) so I won't be able to try out a race fuel blend for a few weeks.

Also fans did come on when I got home.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Im still waiting on my cable. After seeing some of the issues you guys are having, makes me hesitant on even wanting to install the **** thing. Also, not once has anyone from trifecta or even bnr answered any of our questions that have been asked on here. Seems a little scary to me. Wonder how long the datalog turn around is going to be?


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

mykalcruze said:


> I tested accelerating from 2k rpm in 5th and 6th, wasn't any better than stock.


is your cruze a manual transmission? I noticed the same in 5th and 6th, but 6th had some extra special go at 75 mph. which is sometimes my cruise control commute speed (flow of traffic sheesh).
I figure it is just how the cruze is geared, it would take more than trifecta power to change that.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Blue_RS said:


> Wonder how long the datalog turn around is going to be?


I just sent mine off, I hope its quick if they can change it for the better. although I cant say its problematic by any means. *it would have been nice* of them to mention the PAL before the buy, to avoid the questions, but the price was right, right? I would like to try the PAL and see if it is better, hopefully they can send me a tune with it enabled, or at least confirm if I do or don't have it already. when installing the tune it did not mention it.
I noticed my DIC mpg went way down when commuting during a slight uphill flat stretch. I normally will get 42-45 on the DIC during this drive, but tonight it was bouncing between 12 and 29. the total trip didn't look to use more gas than normal though but the DIC was way down. drove 65 mph the whole way. the car didn't lose speed going 40 miles and a 2800 ft elevation increase.


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

neirfin said:


> I just sent mine off, I hope its quick if they can change it for the better. although I cant say its problematic by any means. *it would have been nice* of them to mention the PAL before the buy, to avoid the questions, but the price was right, right? I would like to try the PAL and see if it is better, hopefully they can send me a tune with it enabled, or at least confirm if I do or don't have it already. when installing the tune it did not mention it.
> I noticed my DIC mpg went way down when commuting during a slight uphill flat stretch. I normally will get 42-45 on the DIC during this drive, but tonight it was bouncing between 12 and 29. the total trip didn't look to use more gas than normal though but the DIC was way down. drove 65 mph the whole way. the car didn't lose speed going 40 miles and a 2800 ft elevation increase.



Funny you mentioned MPG bc i noticed on my commute to work this morning my avg mpg was in the mid 20's, when its usually in the higher 30's. For the daily commute it would be nice to have the select a tune option to get better mpg.

Still trying to get used to torquey 1st gear in the MT, I'm starting to get the hang of it. I did regap to .028 and pull the neg, but still have yet to do a log again.


----------



## mykalcruze (Oct 1, 2014)

neirfin said:


> is your cruze a manual transmission? I noticed the same in 5th and 6th, but 6th had some extra special go at 75 mph. which is sometimes my cruise control commute speed (flow of traffic sheesh).
> I figure it is just how the cruze is geared, it would take more than trifecta power to change that.


Yeah 6MT, the commute this morning was not at all the same as my 10min drive last night.

Still getting used to adjusting how I take off, but short shifting at 1700rpm the car is handling it a lot better. 6th gear 55mph up several hills would lose speed and sometimes require a downshift to 5th, this morning it held and would accelerate up the hill in 6th. 

As far as DIC mileage, going up hill the car is doing more boost, and hence is using more fuel. I can't see how this is at all the same as what the "ECO" mode was described as before. Even trying to drive for mileage this morning, my MPG is down 4 over my 35 mile commute. We'll see how it does going home, but it would seem like I traded some MPG for the additional power. Given all of the other work I was doing on the car to get the best mileage, I'll have to decide if I'm OK with that.

As others have mentioned, I would have preferred to have a tune I could switch on the fly.


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

I have some free time today, so I think I'm going to give this a shot. I'm a little nervous, since it seems unclear exactly what I'm doing to my car and what results I should expect. 

I was glad to find that there was plenty of documentation on the flashing process between the web page, an email, a PDF, and even a youtube video. I feel comfortable with the process now, but am not comfortable with what to expect as a result. 

Jerry, is there some sort of documentation you/trifecta can provide to kind of show exactly what's going on? Just some sort of 3-5 page PDF would good. Document the performance/MPG impacts (i.e. show sample before/after dino's, average MPG on similar runs, 0-60 times). Document any changes (i.e. approximate increases in boost, changes in auto shift patterns). Document any features (i.e. PAL/PAS, select-a-tune, any changes to what buttons/gear selectors do). This should be fairly straight forward with the amount of testing you claim on this tune.


----------



## mtomac (Mar 7, 2014)

How can we get a new tune with select a tune instead of PAL?


----------



## freebeer (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah, I'm not going to lie. I ordered a select-a-tune, so that is what I was expecting. The power is a nice feature to be able to use, but if I'm being honest, the reason I got this car was for gas mileage. If this tune hurts the mileage, I will absolutely be returning it for a refund.

Edit: I feel like it might sound like I'm being dramatic, but all the reviews on this site, and elsewhere say that the "eco" mode either improves gas mileage or at least keeps it the same. They also added that the shifting was improved in eco mode. This is really what I was interested in, and why I purchased a select-a-tune. I drive many 8+ hour trips a year, and a hit on gas mileage simply can't happen.


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

Im occasionally getting a bit of a rough idle when the engine is warm as well. Torque is unbelievable though


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

freebeer said:


> Yeah, I'm not going to lie. I ordered a select-a-tune, so that is what I was expecting. The power is a nice feature to be able to use, but if I'm being honest, the reason I got this car was for gas mileage. If this tune hurts the mileage, I will absolutely be returning it for a refund.
> 
> Edit: I feel like it might sound like I'm being dramatic, but all the reviews on this site, and elsewhere say that the "eco" mode either improves gas mileage or at least keeps it the same. They also added that the shifting was improved in eco mode. This is really what I was interested in, and why I purchased a select-a-tune. I drive many 8+ hour trips a year, and a hit on gas mileage simply can't happen.


This seems to be a common sentiment. I'm not against the idea of PAL, but I don't understand how it is supposed to replace the need for an eco tune. I think two separate mappings was appealing to a lot of us. At the very least, we need more information.


----------



## mtomac (Mar 7, 2014)

for winter driving a stock or eco tune is a must and select a tune would take care of it


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Currently have the old and new tune file, gonna try it out tonight. Eco mode is for beginners, once you get used to how much Tq is added, you can run w/o eco mode in rain and snow. I usually run race in the rain because I had plenty of time to experiment with it and like 3 different spark plugs. New BKR7EIX gapped .028 280 miles ago, i'll let you know how eco feels and what oint it no longer feels/sounds like the old eco. 



> Update attached. Please be sure to download the latest version of EZFlash from
> our site before flashing this update.
> 
> The new calibration has PAL (Performance Algorithm Liftfoot) integrated in it
> ...





mtomac said:


> How can we get a new tune with select a tune instead of PAL?


Open a ticket on the site and ask if they have a completely different tune for this option. I do briefly remember them speaking of it being turned off for the test mules posting about the tune a few months ago but didn't fully understand this was what they were doing.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

My gas mileage is garbage now. My car idles terribly rough, almost undrivable. Sometimes the tune kicks in when I don't want it to. My engine light is on. My forge BOV doesnt seem to be used at its full potential? it's very inconsistent, sometimes loud, sometimes not. They responded to my data log asking me to scan the car for codes, I don't have access to a laptop until Wednesday and even then I don't know how long it'll be until they reply with a fix for me. I am very disappointed. I need Select a Tune for gas mileage and winter driving, not looking forward to these sudden surges of power on winter ice roads, it's a safety risk too. Fixing my rough idle and specifically tuning me for my BOV would make me a satisfied customer right now. BNR / TRIFECTA I still have my faith in your company not all is lost, but please for the love of your almighty please give us the Select a Tune we bought, not this surprise PAL. I cant wait till my car is dialed in properly... my poor car is taking a beating at every idle/redlight.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Send in a datalog with the files using the BNR ticket. If drivability is an issue for now, upload stock tune for the time being.


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

bL1Nd said:


> My gas mileage is garbage now. My car idles terribly rough, almost undrivable. Sometimes the tune kicks in when I don't want it to. My engine light is on. My forge BOV doesnt seem to be used at its full potential? it's very inconsistent, sometimes loud, sometimes not. They responded to my data log asking me to scan the car for codes, I don't have access to a laptop until Wednesday and even then I don't know how long it'll be until they reply with a fix for me. I am very disappointed. I need Select a Tune for gas mileage and winter driving, not looking forward to these sudden surges of power on winter ice roads, it's a safety risk too. Fixing my rough idle and specifically tuning me for my BOV would make me a satisfied customer right now. BNR / TRIFECTA I still have my faith in your company not all is lost, but please for the love of your almighty please give us the Select a Tune we bought, not this surprise PAL. I cant wait till my car is dialed in properly... my poor car is taking a beating at every idle/redlight.



My gas mileage tanked as well. Car seems to be driving ok, i have not really got on it since i re-gapped the plugs yesterday. I submitted a data log before the re gap and still am waiting a response as to whether or not i should submit a new log since i made that change. Hopefully the one i sent in will suffice.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You can resubmit another file just use the original ticket for seamless understanding if a different person looks over it from the last time you submitted.

*Edit for better clarity*


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> You can resubmit another file just use the original ticket for seamless understand in if a different person looks over it from the last time.


Is it safe to flash back to the factory tune with the plugs at .028?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

mskrutsi said:


> Is it safe to flash back to the factory tune with the plugs at .028?


Yes, those gaps are gonna be not as performance inspiring as you would like but you don't want to regap the plugs a bunch. You run the risk of stressing the ground strap or damaging the tip. .028 is what dealership will(should) put you at if you were to go in and get new plugs installed on a tuneup.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

I assume I'll have to go install my stock BOV again before I can drive back on the stock tune.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Can anyone confirm the name of the file needed for the drivers for ezflash? I just tried to dl the ones from BNR and after install the cable still says it has no drivers. They were installed as admin and without antivirus running on two different laptops.... Thanks


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

I used 'Trifecta Cable Drivers.exe'


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

handofgod said:


> Can anyone confirm the name of the file needed for the drivers for ezflash? I just tried to dl the ones from BNR and after install the cable still says it has no drivers. They were installed as admin and without antivirus running on two different laptops.... Thanks


I had a similar problem running Windows Vista. For whatever reason my laptop just did not want to recognize the drivers I had installed until I tried a different usb port. Try using a different port and see if that works.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

so ive just checked the bnr site and it looks like the first link and the second link for drivers are the same ?!? can anyone send me the file for the drivers? Its also been linked wrong on the wot site as well.... PM me and i'd be happy to give you my email addy to send them to.... THANKS!!


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

handofgod said:


> so ive just checked the bnr site and it looks like the first link and the second link for drivers are the same ?!? can anyone send me the file for the drivers? Its also been linked wrong on the wot site as well.... PM me and i'd be happy to give you my email addy to send them to.... THANKS!!


It might the same drivers for both cables... I used the second link drivers and they worked once I put the cable in the other usb port. I can send you the one I used once I get home in a few hours but I'm sure they're the same one you can download using the link...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Some had bad luck and ended up using another windows 7 computer. If using Windows 7 and you updated it pretty regularly, only files you needed was the tune file with 2013_1G1XXXXXXXXXXXXX.TRTX and the one for the red cable. I lucked out and my old Toughbook CF29 running windows 7 worked out. My hangup was loading the driver then connecting the red cable to the computer to get the light to turn green. I ended up plugging in the cable then loading the drivers and was fine after that. There was a select few members using tablets to upload the tunes. Also what version of EZ Flash are you running if you were eager to download it before the tune arrived. My old EZFlash was a LS1 but the new one is the Twin Turbo V6

EZ Flash <Go here

Step 2 is clicking on this below but from the site above as this may expire or be updated. 

If your cable is RED, and is one piece, click here to download and install the drivers.

Step 3 was clicking on this on the webpage for the most current updated EZ Flash

Download EZFlash HERE. Save EZFLASH.EXE to a safe location on your computer.

Watch the YouTube video a few times to make sure you got it, for copyright purposes I can't tell you to download the video so you can watch it in the car if you aren't close enough to the house to use your WiFi. 

Turn key till it says checking in the DIC but don't attempt to start the engine. If you are LTZ just don't step on the brake pedal when you press the push to start.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Some had bad luck and ended up using another windows 7 computer. If using Windows 7 and you updated it pretty regularly, only files you needed was the tune file with 1G1XXXXXXXXX.TRT and the one for the red cable. I lucked out and my old Toughbook CF29 running windows 7 worked out. My hangup was loading the driver then connecting the red cable to the computer to get the light to turn green. I ended up plugging in the cable then loading the drivers and was fine after that. There was a select few members using tablets to upload the tunes. Also what version of EZ Flash are you running if you were eager to download it before the tune arrived. My old EZFlash was a LS1 but the new one is the Twin Turbo V6
> 
> EZ Flash <Go here
> 
> ...


I think you need the new ezflash program they linked in the email, it is a different filename that corresponds with the new type of flash file they sent.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

neirfin said:


> I think you need the new ezflash program they linked in the email, it is a different filename that corresponds with the new type of flash file they sent.


That's the EZ flash file I'm using on the October 2014 tune file for this GB. I'll edit my above post to say "2013_1G1XXXXXXXXXXXXX.TRTX" as my TRT file isn't showing up in EZ flash w/o going back to an older version. Still go to the site for the updated links here. 

http://store.badnewsracing.net/EZ-Flash_ep_40.html


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> That's the EZ flash file I'm using on the October 2014 tune file for this GB. I'll edit my above post to say "2013_1G1XXXXXXXXXXXXX.TRTX" as my TRT file isn't showing up in EZ flash w/o going back to an older version. Still go to the site for the updated links here.
> 
> EZ Flash


well the file they sent a link to in the email containing the new tune was ezflashtrtx.exe, the one on BNRs website is just ezflash.exe. I suppose they could theoretically be the exact same file only renamed (they are the same file size), but I wouldn't take the chance, not with changes being made to the actual tunes, and a new tune file type. it could (again theoretically) work and still tune your car, but cause unintended consequences...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

What attachments did you get in the email? Let me fire up the old trusty and show you what I have.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

the only attachment is the tune file itself, but the first line in the email is "*PLEASE DOWNLOAD AND USE THIS VERSION OF EZFLASH - **http://badnewsracing.net/*ezflash/ezflashtrtx.exe"


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Old tune file...










New tune file...










Current EZ Flash I used


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

yeah, weird, wonder why they did that...

ooh maybe the files he was talking about moving around included replacing the old ezflash program with the new one. I dunno.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Did the same thing and said the same thing. My email said download from the website I listed above. Must have been during the cleanup and rearranging of things.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

the file name for the ez flash driver i downloaded is CDM20814_setup I believe this is the wrong file as it is the same driver file as the first one, can anyone confirm ? I've installed it now on 4 laptops and none of them are working ( saying no driver for the cable)


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

this is what appears under devices after installing multiple times


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

Well plugs were around .032 when I checked them. Put them down to .028 and no more stuttering. 

As most have mentioned, first gear is almost annoyingly torquey. In fact, the throttle pedal in all gears is a bit too sensitive. If I just want to maintain my current speed on a flat road if I just touch the pedal barely I build boost and accelerate. Not exactly great for stop and go traffic. I guess it is the price I pay for tuning a daily driver.

Granted I haven't sent in my tune file yet. So things may improve if they make changes.

I did also notice the rough idle (even after I gapped my plugs). A bit annoying, and I might send them a data log of the idle to make sure there isn't something odd going on. I did install the forge atmospheric bypass valve at the same time (which sounds awesome). That shouldn't change the idle at all though unless it is leaking, but seems to hold boost great.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Ajn said:


> Well plugs were around .032 when I checked them. Put them down to .028 and no more stuttering.
> 
> As most have mentioned, first gear is almost annoyingly torquey. In fact, the throttle pedal in all gears is a bit too sensitive. If I just want to maintain my current speed on a flat road if I just touch the pedal barely I build boost and accelerate. Not exactly great for stop and go traffic. I guess it is the price I pay for tuning a daily driver.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club! lol, *sigh* I instaleld atmos forge BOV and regapped .028 before installing my tune file too, I just scanned for codes with my GM mechanic (because Check Engine Light is on) and it shows 3 Unknown Errors. P015B, P013E, P015A. I messaged them on my data log ticket, hopefully I get a word or better a fix reply today. *fingers crossed* I wonder if I screwed up my BOV install and that's why this is happening? though as you said, car is holding boost just fine here also. BOV sounds good just thought it'd be a little louder.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Come on someone has to have the ez flash cable driver saved somewhere on their pc ?!?!? Or can confirm im using the right one ??? Named CDM20814 ???


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

handofgod said:


> Come on someone has to have the ez flash cable driver saved somewhere on their pc ?!?!? Or can confirm im using the right one ??? Named CDM20814 ???


How are you using the driver? you plugged cable up 1st then tried double clicking on the driver it's self?


----------



## Chevyforever (Feb 5, 2014)

Try installing the driver from wot-tuning dot com that worked for me, didnt work on bnr for me


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chevyforever said:


> Try installing the driver from WOT-Tuning.com that worked for me, didnt work on bnr for me


That's where I started the second I purchased my tune. I literally had about 20 of those files that open up when you open EZ Flash before I had the tune in my mailbox the last go around. They ended up updating it after the tunes was released and the site for BNR I posted halfway through this thread is where I ended up.

Handofgod, You still trying to get it to work?


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Guys....... The two files posted on both BNR and Wot are the same....... jerry copied wot tuning pages and pasted it to BNR..... when you click the download for the first two cable types they both come up as the same file name and are the same driver..... If you guys downloaded your driver before Jerry/Vince did their updates ( which i believe was yesterday) then you may have the correct red trifecta cable driver file.... I downloaded mine yesterday on 4 different laptops and non of them work..... Im guessing when Vince updated the WOT page he accidentally linked the wrong file for the red cable. Ive contacted BNR ( with no response) I am asking if anyone has the file they downloaded and can confirm if the one currently on the BNR site is the correct file or not.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My drivers from June worked. Pm me an email addy and I'll try and get it to you when I get back to my house in half an hour. You created the thread and can't be the last one to tune now.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Finally got it working..... stupid windows 8!!!! Had tp regedit away all of the usb to parallel entries, then remove and readd the driver.... tuning as we speak.... Thanks to everyone who has tried to help me out.... Especially you Merc!


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

handofgod said:


> Finally got it working..... stupid windows 8!!!! Had tp regedit away all of the usb to parallel entries, then remove and readd the driver.... tuning as we speak.... Thanks to everyone who has tried to help me out.... Especially you Merc!


Windows 8 sucks! Glad u got it working!


----------



## camaro1968 (Oct 14, 2014)

I received my tune on October 30th. When I try to load the tune it comes back as R19 module error. I e-mailed BNR about this and I had to send them the TPL file so Trifecta can take a look at it. Still waiting for the fix.

I have a 2014 eco mt

Has anyone else had any issues?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

camaro1968 said:


> I received my tune on October 30th. When I try to load the tune it comes back as R19 module error. I e-mailed BNR about this and I had to send them the TPL file so Trifecta can take a look at it. Still waiting for the fix.
> 
> I have a 2014 eco mt
> 
> Has anyone else had any issues?


you send it through the ticketing system?


----------



## camaro1968 (Oct 14, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> you send it through the ticketing system?


I told them about the problem through the ticketing system. Then I got a reply from Jerry saying to send the file to their customer service email which i did. They responded back saying that they received my file and were sending it to Trifecta for review.


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

camaro1968 said:


> I told them about the problem through the ticketing system. Then I got a reply from Jerry saying to send the file to their customer service email which i did. They responded back saying that they received my file and were sending it to Trifecta for review.


I sent a log in on Sat through the ticket system, havent heard anything back yet. I guess its probebly still under review? I'd be interested to see if they would issue a refund to those who dont like it, since they decided not to use select-a-tune which was an option upon purchase.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I would totally be up for a refund on the tune untill they figure out a way to make it select a tune!


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

I would certainly agree that not having select a tune is a huge disappointment. I love the power that this tune has delivered but the little bit of ice we had here on my drive in this morning made driving very unpredictable.... I dont want a refund but i would like what i paid for..... select a tune....


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

handofgod said:


> I would certainly agree that not having select a tune is a huge disappointment. I love the power that this tune has delivered but the little bit of ice we had here on my drive in this morning made driving very unpredictable.... I dont want a refund but i would like what i paid for..... select a tune....


I love the power as well and have no intentions of completely disregarding the tune. I realized how nice select-a-tune would have been this morning. Today was the first day driving with the tune in the pouring rain. That torquey first gear kept getting me. Just like you said, I dont want a refund, i want what i paid for (select-a-tune).


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Maybe we should start a petition and email it to bnr since they arent responding here.


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

Blue_RS said:


> Maybe we should start a petition and email it to bnr since they arent responding here.



Not a bad idea if enough people back it.


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

Blue_RS said:


> Maybe we should start a petition and email it to bnr since they arent responding here.


I was willing to part with my money partly based on the BNR reputation around here for customer service. In my opinion they have not really lived up to that reputation from the start of this group buy. I'm sure they're nice people, maybe they've gotten too big too fast and need to hire. The biggest breach is obviously the bait and switch on the select-a-tune and poor communication on what we actually got. Hopefully they re-open the dialog and we can figure this all out.


----------



## mtomac (Mar 7, 2014)

Totally agree



handofgod said:


> I would certainly agree that not having select a tune is a huge disappointment. I love the power that this tune has delivered but the little bit of ice we had here on my drive in this morning made driving very unpredictable.... I dont want a refund but i would like what i paid for..... select a tune....





mskrutsi said:


> I love the power as well and have no intentions of completely disregarding the tune. I realized how nice select-a-tune would have been this morning. Today was the first day driving with the tune in the pouring rain. That torquey first gear kept getting me. Just like you said, I dont want a refund, i want what i paid for (select-a-tune).





Blue_RS said:


> Maybe we should start a petition and email it to bnr since they arent responding here.





mskrutsi said:


> Not a bad idea if enough people back it.





det said:


> I was willing to part with my money partly based on the BNR reputation around here for customer service. In my opinion they have not really lived up to that reputation from the start of this group buy. I'm sure they're nice people, maybe they've gotten too big too fast and need to hire. The biggest breach is obviously the bait and switch on the select-a-tune and poor communication on what we actually got. Hopefully they re-open the dialog and we can figure this all out.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

I just tried to tune my wife's Encore this morning and could not get ezflash to connect to the vehicle. After multiple attempts and uninstalling/reinstalling the driver, I though maybe it could just be the Encore, so I tried it on my Cruze & it will connect to my Cruze just fine, so I'm pretty sure the drivers are installed properly. Any thoughts? I emailed BNR already.


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

I just flashed back to the stock tune until BNR gives some answers.


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

This seems to have got hot in here fast. This type of tuning is budget tuning already, not to mention the big order. BNR is still a business, they do what they can to provide for their customers.


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

SitDownPro said:


> This seems to have got hot in here fast. This type of tuning is budget tuning already, not to mention the big order. BNR is still a business, they do what they can to provide for their customers.


I'm not speaking for everyone, but I haven't given up on BNR yet. I am a little frustrated. I think we all understand this is a good deal and a big batch, but ~$400 is not insignificant and more importantly we're trusting them with a ~$20k car that is probably our primary transportation. They got this business because this forum trusts them. It seems like that trust is wearing a little thin with this communication breakdown. 

I'm OK that it took weeks to get the tune/cable, as long as they are open about it (they sort of were). I'm OK if it takes time to review log files as long as they are open about it (they are). What I'm not OK with is lack of communication about what is included in our tune and how it works and lack of support for those with serious issues.


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

det said:


> I'm not speaking for everyone, but I haven't given up on BNR yet. I am a little frustrated. I think we all understand this is a good deal and a big batch, but ~$400 is not insignificant and more importantly we're trusting them with a ~$20k car that is probably our primary transportation. They got this business because this forum trusts them. It seems like that trust is wearing a little thin with this communication breakdown.
> 
> I'm OK that it took weeks to get the tune/cable, as long as they are open about it (they sort of were). I'm OK if it takes time to review log files as long as they are open about it (they are). What I'm not OK with is lack of communication about what is included in our tune and how it works and lack of support for those with serious issues.


The tl;dr version: Yeah, we're negative a bit, but not disastrously. Everything can be fixed with some open communication.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

So I was worried that I might already have PAL even though I chose not to have select a tune, I wanted the tune always on. This was my response feom Ashley at BNR.
"All the new/updated calibrations offered from Trifecta include PAL, so the file you currently have has PAL. This feature is a part of the calibration it is not something that can be disabled."
So the way it sounds, this is a permanent change we are stuck with. The thing that concerns me is that my pedal goes from not pushed to 150% instantly... I wonder where the eco mode is?


----------



## mskrutsi (Oct 20, 2014)

neirfin said:


> So I was worried that I might already have PAL even though I chose not to have select a tune, I wanted the tune always on. This was my response feom Ashley at BNR.
> "All the new/updated calibrations offered from Trifecta include PAL, so the file you currently have has PAL. This feature is a part of the calibration it is not something that can be disabled."
> So the way it sounds, this is a permanent change we are stuck with. The thing that concerns me is that my pedal goes from not pushed to 150% instantly... I wonder where the eco mode is?



This is part of the order email, which sounds like it is talking about an AT...

"This is a driver intent prediction algorithm that shifts the throttle response and shift points around based on how the vehicle thinks you want to drive."

Based on this I would think an "eco" mode would still be in there. If I am going easy on the throttle I dont want it to be like you said at 150%. Not sure if everyone agrees but, everyday I drove with the tune it seems it was always giving 150%. Now that I flashed back to stock you can really tell how much power that tune really gives.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

I have to say that my gas mileage has dropped significantly almost a 25% loss since installing this tune. This was the reason for asking for select a tune, have the power when i wanted it and the great mileage on the highway (90% of my driving)


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

As someone who has owned plenty of high powered, well tuned cars, I can say there is a serious issue with throttle response. It is an on/off switch with slight tip in acceleration, this is not the sign of a good tune. I am not being overly sensitive either, this is a VERY touchy throttle that to be honest is not something one should need to "get used to". As of right now there is no way to feather the throttle, it is either on or off. Not to mention the rough idle and random idle droop that was not there prior to the tune. 

Granted I am still waiting to see if any improvements can be made on my tune, so this may be fixed by them, and I have not lost hope and still believe that BNR/Trifecta can fix the clear issue with the current tune. If not I am going back to my vTuner, as that had normal drivability until I wanted more power.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah thats why I think something isn't right... I have noticed big time mpg loss and the throttle is so touchy that it goes from no pedal to what feels like instant boost. It feels like when i feather the pedal, it is still not in an eco mode.


----------



## freebeer (Aug 28, 2014)

neirfin said:


> Yeah thats why I think something isn't right... I have noticed big time mpg loss and the throttle is so touchy that it goes from no pedal to what feels like instant boost. It feels like when i feather the pedal, it is still not in an eco mode.


That's what makes me thing this tune is actually not right. To recall, here is what it says in the email for the PAL "This is a driver intent prediction algorithm that shifts the throttle response and shift points around based on how the vehicle thinks you want to drive." 

I think the idea of the PAL is actually pretty cool. But if the driver intent is to accelerate slowly, then it shouldn't be "touchy". The reason this is so frustrating to me is that the Trifecta marketing that was posted here said they had tested this for hundreds of thousands of miles....really? 

Now, I haven't even installed mine yet, as I have been a little afraid to after hearing everyone's stories here, but I will have time Saturday morning. I have an all Interstate trip of about an hour, so I'll report back the results of mileage, performance, etc.. on Sunday.

Edit: Here is the actual press release if anyone wants to read through it again. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1...5-october-2014-featureset-pricing-update.html

Honestly, the only thing that I really wanted was "October 2014 Update now includes updated automatic transmission calibrations provides smoother shifting, improved shift times, and improved shifting logic vs previous calibration revisions;" Everyone that I know that has rented a Cruze or driven a Cruze says something like "it was alright, but it shifted like crap." I completely agree with them, and wanted a tune that would fix shifting, along with allowing me to put it into sport mode when I felt like it.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

I am losing my patience with all of this, with my CEL showing my primary O2 sensor is "bad" after tuning, having MAJOR loss of gas mileage and extremely rough idles.... I feel this tune is causing more harm then good to my car and my wallet. I am very very close to asking for my money back, never mind the fact it takes 2 days to get any sort of reply from BNR which is pain staking because even with their replies, NOTHING is getting accomplished, just more questions.... 

I added a atmos BOV before the tune, now I have the O2 sensors going off, could it be my BOV wasnt incorporated into the tune file? If they try and make this an issue as "maybe your car needs to see service" I'm going to lose it. It doesnt need service it needs a good tune, and it needs faster response times inorder to sort this out... none of which is happening and I am becoming extremely irritated, as I bought a FORGE BOV and CABLE for this tune, and the last thing I'd ever have to do is return these parts because Trifecta cant tune properly. Oh and this whole PAL algorithm is garbage.

I want PREMIUM tune w/ select a tune, and a tune that doesnt throw CELs and puts my car into safe mode where it burns almost double the gas... /endrant.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey Jerry Can you chime in here and give us your thoughts ?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

It may have seemed like we were just sitting back like we didn't care, we do. The tune issues are gonna get worked out. WOT is here and in this thread I am about to post below. I understand you are frustrated you paid, patiently waited and now siting with a tune file that isn't to your linking. I ran the file myself and experienced a few of what you described in your posts but not to those extremes. Not saying I am right and you are wrong. Try your best to explain to them here what went wrong when you drove the car so that it can be fixed properly. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98698


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> It may have seemed like we were just sitting back like we didn't care, we do. The tune issues are gonna get worked out. WOT is here and in this thread I am about to post below. I understand you are frustrated you paid, patiently waited and now siting with a tune file that isn't to your linking. I ran the file myself and experienced a few of what you described in your posts but not to those extremes. Not saying I am right and you are wrong. Try your best to explain to them here what went wrong when you drove the car so that it can be fixed properly.
> 
> WOT-Tuning – TRIFECTA Product Service & Support



This makes me so much more comfortable with my purchase now, just on my commute to work this morning I thought to myself, if something or someone doesnt take action on giving me and fellow customers better support I am going to request my money back, however, Michael comes and takes on this large issue and I cant say enough about how excited I am to of received his PM this morning. Let's get to work, let's get this figured out. Thanks WOT/Michael!


----------



## mykalcruze (Oct 1, 2014)

Flashing mine back to stock when I get home, did all 5 days last week with the tune installed, 330 total miles. Gas mileage is down a solid 4mpg spoiling my attempt at a 700mi tank. I hypermiled as much as I could to even get that, so in real world use it's likely much more.

Big complaints are the same as others, throttle is retarded sensitive and is re-scaled to be way to aggressive and an occasional rough idle. Color me surprised if the PAL feature is just a change to the throttle scaling, I would have hoped for something more sophisticated. I do wonder though how one resets the adaptations.

I see the thread from Michael, I've subscribed to both and will wait and see how this plays out before I PM/put a ticket in.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

mykalcruze said:


> Flashing mine back to stock when I get home, did all 5 days last week with the tune installed, 330 total miles. Gas mileage is down a solid 4mpg spoiling my attempt at a 700mi tank. I hypermiled as much as I could to even get that, so in real world use it's likely much more.
> Big complaints are the same as others, throttle is retarded sensitive and is re-scaled to be way to aggressive and an occasional rough idle. Color me surprised if the PAL feature is just a change to the throttle scaling, I would have hoped for something more sophisticated. I do wonder though how one resets the adaptations.
> I see the thread from Michael, I've subscribed to both and will wait and see how this plays out before I PM/put a ticket in.


Hello! Thank you for your input. We understand your concerns, as we do from others. The information in your post is helpful.

We are trying to gather as much info as possible from customers that have issues to report. So, feel free to reach out to me via PM or opening a support request directly through Wot-Tuning.com.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

mykalcruze said:


> Flashing mine back to stock when I get home, did all 5 days last week with the tune installed, 330 total miles. Gas mileage is down a solid 4mpg spoiling my attempt at a 700mi tank. I hypermiled as much as I could to even get that, so in real world use it's likely much more.
> 
> Big complaints are the same as others, throttle is retarded sensitive and is re-scaled to be way to aggressive and an occasional rough idle. Color me surprised if the PAL feature is just a change to the throttle scaling, I would have hoped for something more sophisticated. I do wonder though how one resets the adaptations.
> 
> I see the thread from Michael, I've subscribed to both and will wait and see how this plays out before I PM/put a ticket in.


Submit a ticket with datalog. This will let them see your car and how it drives with the tune and sent you a file custom to you. You could be in Texas or Colorado with issues and I'm doing fine with my tune up here in Massachusetts for example.


----------



## mykalcruze (Oct 1, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Submit a ticket with datalog. This will let them see your car and how it drives with the tune and sent you a file custom to you. You could be in Texas or Colorado with issues and I'm doing fine with my tune up here in Massachusetts for example.


I will be doing that, although the only purpose there is to get a fix for an occassional lumpy idle. The throttle sensitivity is more of a feature in my opinion, and has nothing to do with location or the individual car. I can live with the idle dipping here and there, didn't even notice it today, but the touchy throttle is hard to drive smooth with (when going for MPG).

It's not all bad news though, I will say the car picked up the 40-60hp that was advertised. Not driving for MPG the thing is a beast and I love it, just didn't buy the car for that purpose so need some way to get max MPG out of it (ie, select-a-tune or adaptation to make the peddle more linear like stock).


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Got snow on the roads today and it is pretty difficult to drive with how touchy the peddle is.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damitz said:


> Got snow on the roads today and it is pretty difficult to drive with how touchy the peddle is.


If it feels unsafe to you, return to the stock tune file included.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

quick update for this thread and the WOT thread, I still have had ZERO help from BNR or any type of customer support response for that matter, even after sending them answers to previously asked questions I have heard nothing from them, on here, or via email, or voicemail, however, with Michael from WOT stepping in and helping I finally have some updates on my "progress"... My CEL is gone, I flashed back to stock with my forge BOV still on (knowing its not meant for that) I drove a bit, got a CEL (code P1101), and oddly still had a rough idle even with stock tune, so I data logged that for WOT/Michael, afterwards I got back home and flashed back to Elite tune and to my surprise after driving around the CEL stayed off, and still is off after a 1/2 hr of driving. I still worry itll come back on, the rough idle is still there, regardless my stock tune or elite tune now...


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> If it feels unsafe to you, return to the stock tune file included.


I can drive fine with it but I have a bit more experience than most people driving on bad winter roads. I was just noting it for other members who may not have as much experience.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damitz said:


> I can drive fine with it but I have a bit more experience than most people driving on bad winter roads. I was just noting it for other members who may not have as much experience.


 Figured it would be best to say it and be on the side of caution. I figured out at what point I can't go too much throttle after about 5 mins in the rain. 



bL1Nd said:


> quick update for this thread and the WOT thread, I still have had ZERO help from BNR or any type of customer support response for that matter, even after sending them answers to previously asked questions I have heard nothing from them, on here, or via email, or voicemail, however, with Michael from WOT stepping in and helping I finally have some updates on my "progress"... My CEL is gone, I flashed back to stock with my forge BOV still on (knowing its not meant for that) I drove a bit, got a CEL (code P1101), and oddly still had a rough idle even with stock tune, so I data logged that for WOT/Michael, afterwards I got back home and flashed back to Elite tune and to my surprise after driving around the CEL stayed off, and still is off after a 1/2 hr of driving. I still worry itll come back on, the rough idle is still there, regardless my stock tune or elite tune now...


Micheal is stepping in for Jerry as WOT is where BNR is getting and sending the files you submit via ticket system. 

P1101 is actual measured airflow from MAF CEL. The BOV is a vacuum leak to the car w/o the tune file for it. Run the stock BPV with stock tune file until you get tuned or the CEL will keep popping up.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

What im curious of is where are they getting the stock tune from? I know when i owned hp tuners for my ss turbo, i had to pull a copy of the stock tune off and save it in a safe place for when i want to revert back. My fear is that the stock tune they are sending really isnt the stock tune at all, there for the real stock tune thats on the car will be gone forever.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue_RS said:


> What im curious of is where are they getting the stock tune from? I know when i owned hp tuners for my ss turbo, i had to pull a copy of the stock tune off and save it in a safe place for when i want to revert back. My fear is that the stock tune they are sending really isnt the stock tune at all, there for the real stock tune thats on the car will be gone forever.


For my Subaru and my Marauder you had to save the stock tune and you went back to it when you unmarried the tuning device. The stock tune I ran on this particular tune for this GB was actually better than what my car came with. I kinda enjoyed it for the day my car was going to and from the dealership. I can't speak on the stock TCM file as my right hand and left foot is my TCM.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok thanks Merc6 for clearing that up! Much appreciated.


----------



## ehagendorff (Mar 7, 2014)

Damitz said:


> I can drive fine with it but I have a bit more experience than most people driving on bad winter roads. I was just noting it for other members who may not have as much experience.


This is the same for me. I'm came to the Cruze from a 02 RSX Type S. I had pedal extensions put on (I'm really short) and the gas pedal was ridiculously sensitive. I literally had to hold my foot up to hold speed and if i let the tension out of my foot and just relaxed it the car would accelerate quickly (it'd be like 3/4 throttle). It was 'fun' in the winter.. :uhh: and this was before these fancy new-fangled DSC/TC systems we got nowadays.

I'm actually looking forward to getting that hyper sensitive throttle response back probably because I'm so used to it the Cruze has never felt 'right' to me. I guess 10 year old habits die hard.  I really miss that car.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Blue_RS said:


> What im curious of is where are they getting the stock tune from? I know when i owned hp tuners for my ss turbo, i had to pull a copy of the stock tune off and save it in a safe place for when i want to revert back. My fear is that the stock tune they are sending really isnt the stock tune at all, there for the real stock tune thats on the car will be gone forever.


This right here. I went back to stock tune and still had a rough idle... unless would that be from having forge BOV on stock tune? Either way I was wondering the same, is the an authentic stock tune or is the Trifecta memicing what they know of the stock tune.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

bL1Nd said:


> This right here. I went back to stock tune and still had a rough idle... unless would that be from having forge BOV on stock tune? Either way I was wondering the same, is the an authentic stock tune or is the Trifecta memicing what they know of the stock tune.


The car sees the BOV as a vacuum leak on stock tune. The maf meters how much air is being sucked past it into the intake and sends the right amount of fuel to the cylinders. When you go *Wooosh* that's air the car thinks it still has being sent into the atmosphere instead of the cylinder or bypass back into the intake. The car sends too much fuel to the cylinder running it rich. BOV you still have installed will only cause you issues until you get a tune for it.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello Guys,

I'd like to clear up the 'stock tune' questions. As you all are aware, every single North American Cruze 1.4t ships with the exact same ECM programming intended for that model year Cruze.

We simply include the original OE programming that was already on your Cruze, in the calibration file we send you. That file contains both our custom Trifecta calibration as well as the Stock OE calibration.

When you flash the Stock profile, you are just writing the original GM programming back on to the ECM/TCM. It's pristine, untouched by us. If you did this with any modifications still installed, then you might trigger a code here or there simply because the stock programming cant account for the changes.

We aren't mimicking anything, nor modifying it in any way. It really is that simple. You're just flashing the stock programming for the ECM/TCM back on there. That's all.

No mystery. No hocus pocus or voodoo going on 

Please let me know if you have any other questions. I will be happy to reply to a PM or here in this thread as time permits.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for clearing it up. Im going to flash the tune on after supper


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok, i installed the tune and was out driving for almost an hour. My only complain is how touchy first gear is. Jesus is it every touch.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue_RS said:


> Ok, i installed the tune and was out driving for almost an hour. My only complain is how touchy first gear is. Jesus is it every touch.


Did you get a chance to datalog it to send it back for them to recalibrate it?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Not yet. I plan on it tomorrow night after work.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue_RS said:


> Not yet. I plan on it tomorrow night after work.


Ok if you are unsure then look over the video again on how to datalog.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Will do! Thanks for your help! On another note, i cant believe how torquey this little engine is.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Just to update on this-

BNR has been following along the entire way, and forwarding all concerns to Trifecta. We are a reseller of their product, we can't change anything about it, we only sell it as provided by the manufacturer. We were told by Trifecta that they would have a WOT representative come on here for support, and technical assistance, and they've done that. We have fulfilled all orders in a timely manner and have responded to everyone that has PM'd or emailed us directly with the utmost urgency. Customer satisfaction is extremely important to us, we don't want a single customer to have a bad experience. I am confident that WOT and Trifecta are doing their best to work with each individual that has been in contact with them, either through [email protected] or BNR directly.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BNR has been a CruzeTalk site sponsor since the site first opened, which says a lot since we are the biggest Cruze forum on the internet. During that time, BNR has done business with honesty and integrity. 

For this round of group buy purchases, contact Jerry if you have any questions regarding the sale of the tunes, and contact WOT Tuning if you have any technical questions regarding your Trifecta tune. This will keep breaks in communication to a minimum and will ensure that the issues get resolved as quickly as possible. 

What makes a great company is not whether or not they always produce a flawless product, but whether or not they work as hard as one can expect them to in order to make sure all issues are addressed in a timely manner. I see both BNR and WOT Tuning doing that here, so as the admin of CruzeTalk.com, I'm asking everyone to have some patience and allow the parties involved to resolve any issues that come up. Please use the proper channels to discuss any issues that may arise. 

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------

